# Kurioses unterwegs ...



## Silvermoon (6. März 2011)

Vielleicht habt Ihr unterwegs mit dem Bike auch schon so einiges an kuriosen Dingen gesehen und erlebt. 
Egal, ob lustig , seltsam und merkwürdig , zum Schmunzeln einladend , unheimlich etc. 
Wenn Ihr das dann noch mit Eurer Digicam festgehalten habt, dann ist das hier der optimale Ort, um so manche Kuriosität von unterwegs zu zeigen 

Als ich gestern mit dem Bike unterwegs war und kurz an einem kleinen Brünnchen im Wald anhielt, traute ich meinen Augen kaum. Häää, dachte ich, was ist das denn??? Hingen doch dort ringsherum Weihnachtskugeln und Sterne in den Bäumen! Ja, ist denn schon Weihnachten??? Über den Sinn und Unsinn dieser Aktion kann ich leider nichts aussagen, aber etwas kurios fand ich das Ganze eigentlich schon 
Weiß nicht, ob man das auf dem Foto so genau sieht, aber es waren wirklich allerlei Weihnachtskugeln und Sterne an den Ästen der Bäume verteilt. 




Was man sich dabei wohl gedacht hat???


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. März 2011)

Die Kugeln würden mich jetzt nicht so sehr irritieren, eher die Tatsache, dass sie im März noch hängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (6. März 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Die Kugeln würden mich jetzt nicht so sehr irritieren, eher die Tatsache, dass sie im März noch hängen



... ja, das irritierte mich auch ein bißel


----------



## barbarissima (6. März 2011)

Da habe ich auch was 

Zwischen Roßhaupten und Rieden bfährt man plötzlich und unerwartet staatsfreies Gebiet 




Und in der Nähe vom Alpsee konnte ich Zeuge einer ganz großen Liebe werden


----------



## Silvermoon (6. März 2011)

Hey, auch nicht schlecht - deine Kuriosität 

....aber die beiden auf dem unteren Bild sind ja auch richtig süüüüüüüüß
Soll noch mal einer sagen Hund´und Katz´vertragen sich nicht - da haben wir doch den gegenteiligen Beweis!!!


----------



## swe68 (6. März 2011)

Bei uns in der Nähe gibt es einen Eisenbaum. 





Er hat ein paar Solarpanels, die ein Tonband auf der Aussichtsplattform betreiben.


----------



## Silvermoon (6. März 2011)

*Knusper knusper knäuschen - wer knabbert an meinem Häuschen???*
Ein bißchen was märchenhaftes hat es ja, dieses kleine verfallene "Hexenhäuschen" mitten im Wald.
Ob hier Hänsel und Gretel die Hexe in den Ofen warfen??? 
Kam heute per Zufall wieder an diesem kleinen Haus vorbei. Leider hat daran der Zahn der Zeit ganz schön genagt  Vor ein paar Jahren war es noch eine Augenweide und man hätte glauben können, es handele sich wirklich um ein kleines Hexenhäuschen - so tief verborgen im dunklen Wald 
Schade drum ...










Dann noch ein Überbleibsel aus der Vergangenheit:





Allein der Gedanke, dass man zu der Zeit schon für weniger als eine Scheibe Brot gehängt wurde lässt mich erschaudern . Die letzte Hinrichtung war im Jahre 1806. 
... und jetzt ist auch diese Hinrichtungsstätte ein stiller Zeuge der Vergangenheit und Geschichte einer Gemarkung


----------



## Principiante (6. März 2011)

_....uhhh_






Da möchte ich Nachts nicht alleine sein... _gruselig_...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LG, Principiante!


----------



## Silvermoon (6. März 2011)

Nööö, ich auch nicht


----------



## murmel04 (7. März 2011)

hab auch was kleines gefunden.

nur wie ist die wohl dahingekommen???


----------



## Coffee (7. März 2011)

habe leider kein foto, aber neulich kam mir ein jogger in badehose entgegen, aussentemperatur -4 grad!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (7. März 2011)

Soll gut für die Abwehrkräfte sein  
Das Häuschen und die Richtstätte sind mal echt nen bissl gruselig...


----------



## Silvermoon (7. März 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Soll gut für die Abwehrkräfte sein
> Das Häuschen und die Richtstätte sind mal echt nen bissl gruselig...



... bei uns hier im Odenwald gibt es ganz viele solcher gruseligen Orte  

, ob das solche Richstätten oder verfallene Burgen sind. Alles sehr sagenumwogene Stätten und wenn man sich mit den Geschichten mal befasst hat, so ist das schon total interessant - umherirrende Ritter die durch diverse Scheunentore brausen und Unheil verkünden - ach und was es da noch alles für Sagen gibt - sind da keine Seltenheit! 
Ich mag solche Geschichten, aber nachts würde ich da nicht für Kuchen hingehn

, das ist mir dann doch zu gruselig....


----------



## swe68 (7. März 2011)

bei uns um die Ecke gibt es auch eine alte Richtstätte, der sogenannte "Hexenberg". Hier sollen die meisten der ca. 40 Frauen und Männer des Ortes, die als Hexen "identifiziert" wurden, hingerichtet worden sein.
Ich mache ein Foto, wenn ich wieder vorbeikomme. Kann aber noch dauern...


----------



## Silvermoon (7. März 2011)

Huuuuiiiiiiiiii ...




... das hört sich ja sehr interessant an! Bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt


----------



## Principiante (7. März 2011)

...solche Sachen find ich auch voll interessant und spannend.
Würde gerne mir Euch bei Nacht und Nebel da mal rumschleichen..., also nur wir Frauen. 







Mann, würden wir kreischen, was?   


LG,


----------



## Silvermoon (7. März 2011)

Principiante schrieb:


> Mann, würden wir kreischen, was?
> 
> 
> LG,



... sähe das dann ungefähr so aus ???? 


hihihihi 
Ich mach mal demnächst ein paar Bilder unserer sagenträchtigen Burg Rodenstein - da gibts so viele unheimliche Geschichten von zu erzählen....



Kannst ja mal unter www.ruine-rodenstein.de gucken, da kannste auch ein paar der Sagen nachlesen....
... und die dort erwähnte Ruine Schnellerts liegt sozusagen vor meiner Haustüre, aber der Geist ist mir noch nicht begegnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61489 (8. März 2011)

Ich habe heute unterwegs eine eigenartige Begegnung gehabt - Camera hatte ich nicht dabei, deshalb versuche ich mal eine Beschreibung.
Ein Mann lief in langsamem Joggingschritt über (geteerte) Feldwege und zog einen Autoreifen mit Gepäck drauf hinter sich her. Der "Anhänger" war mit zwei Seilen an einer Art Gürtel befestigt.

Ich fragte ihn, wofür er trainiere. Die Antwort: 
Für speziellen Wintersport ... 3-Tages-Rennen auf Schneeschuhen mit 40 kg Gepäck (Schlafsack, Zelt, Verpflegung etc.). Wenn man eine gescheite Geschwindigkeit erreichen will, kann man das nicht mehr auf dem Rücken tragen. Geschlafen wird im Freien. Die Veranstaltungen finden z.B. in Polen oder der Ukraine statt.

Leider trennten sich unsere Wegrichtungen dann. Ich hätte gerne noch mehr erfahren, hatte aber keine Zeit für einen Umweg.

Hat eine von Euch schon mal etwas von diesem Sport gehört? Ich bisher nicht.


----------



## Principiante (8. März 2011)

...wenn Du ihn nochmal siehst, mach lieber einen Bogen um ihn


----------



## zimtsternchen (8. März 2011)

... *grins* von dem Sport so direkt habe ich noch nichts gehört, aber das mit demm Reifen hinter sich herziehen ist wohl eine "beliebte" Trainingsmethode. Gerade auch bei Vorbereitungen für Expeditionen ins Eis oder in die Berge. (Mehrtagestouren mit seeeeeeeeeehr viel Gepäck).

Beispielbilder:












Von meiner Erscheinung konnte ich leider auch kein Bild machen... Dafür hat die Zeit nicht gereicht. Auf meinem Weg hoch zum Herkules (Bergpark und Herkules in Kassel sind Weltkulturerbe) kam mir auf dem Wirtschaftsweg folgender Typ mit schon fast irrem Tempo entgegen:

Fahrrad: Muttis klappernde Stadtradmöhre 
Kopfbekleidung: STURMHUBE und darüber ein INTEGRALHELM.

Ich habe mir kurz die Augen gerieben und meinen Freund gefragt, ob er das jetzt auch gesehen hat oder ob mich die Arbeit alle macht und ich anfange völlig spinnen...


----------



## Deleted 61489 (8. März 2011)

Ok, das mit dem/den Reifen  als "Trainingsmethode" hatte ich bisher noch nie gesehen. 
Hier gibt's wohl nicht so viele Leute, die sich auf Expeditionen o.ä. vorbereiten...


----------



## Silvermoon (8. März 2011)

Hab diese Trainingsmethode neulich im Fernsehen gesehen. Und zwar mit Markus Lanz und Joey Kelly, die für ihren "Wettlauf zum Südpol!" für das Team Deutschland Mitstreiter gecastet hatten. Die beiden Kandidaten, ne Frau und ein Mann, hatten dann ungefähr ein halbes Jahr Zeit sich vorzubereiten, u.a. auch mit diesen bepackten Reifen, die sie hinter sich herzogen. Sollte für die Last eines Schlittens stehen und die Belastung simulieren. Puh, die schauten auch recht gequält aus der Wäsche. Respekt!!! 
Weiß jetzt garnicht, ob dieser Wettlauf zum Südpol - Deutschland gegen Österreich, schon ausgestrahlt wurde - keine Ahnung, aber dieses Casting hatte ich mal kurz verfolgt - wow - das war richtg heftig


----------



## greenhorn-biker (8. März 2011)

Kam heute abend um 20.15Uhr im ZDF, war echt interessant.
Kommt jetzt jeden Dienstag abend ne dreiviertel Std. 
Respekt wie die das machen bei -30°C  un wie gehen die aufs Klo


----------



## Silberfuechsin (9. März 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Respekt wie die das machen bei -30°C  un wie gehen die aufs Klo


 Na, die gehen eher selten und wenn, dann schnell (und frieren sich dabei den Hintern ab...)...Eigenerfahrung vom Bergsteigen und Schneeschuhtouren.


----------



## swe68 (9. März 2011)

Silberfuechsin schrieb:


> Na, die gehen eher selten und wenn, dann schnell (und frieren sich dabei den Hintern ab...)...Eigenerfahrung vom Bergsteigen und Schneeschuhtouren.



genau so.... wird ertragen, bis es nicht mehr geht 
Ich trage beim Bergsteigen/Schneeschuhtouren eine Hose mit Gummibund. Geht schneller


----------



## Mausoline (9. März 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ....Respekt wie die das machen bei -30°C  un wie gehen die aufs Klo



Gerlinde Kaltenbrunner hat, soviel ich weiß, Klamotten, die sie unten aufmachen kann, wie Bodys.
Aufm Gletscher ists noch interessanter, wenn kein Sichtschutz da ist, ausser dir nur Jungs dabei sind, und es nicht nur flüssig drückt...


----------



## Mausoline (11. März 2011)

"Liegengebliebene" auf der TransAlp 

Trailabfahrt vom Pazzo Montozzo zum Lago di Pian Palu 2006




Trailabfahrt von der Malga Tognola zum Rifugio Refavaie 2007


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (11. März 2011)

Da haben sich wohl welche überschätzt


----------



## swe68 (11. März 2011)

Ich habe mal in der Rhön beim Bärlauchsammeln einen skelettierten Pferdekopf mit Einschußloch   gefunden.
Das vergesse ich nie. Glücklicherweise hat es meiner Bärlauchlust nicht geschadet.


----------



## Snowchick (11. März 2011)

Hihi, 
ihr findet ja auch so einiges komisches Zeug. 
Ich hatte mal die nette Begenung mit einem Langläufer im Wald...also er auf Skiern ich auf dem Bike. Aber er hat glaub noch blöder geglotzt als ich, denn er hat besser in die Winterverhältnisse gepasst wie ich.

Aber ich muss doch öfters meine Digikam mitnehmen.

Schönes Biken
Snowy


----------



## Principiante (11. März 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Ich habe mal in der Rhön beim Bärlauchsammeln einen skelettierten Pferdekopf mit Einschußloch   gefunden.
> Das vergesse ich nie. Glücklicherweise hat es meiner Bärlauchlust nicht geschadet.



...uff, wie schrecklich  !


----------



## swe68 (11. März 2011)

mir war ganz anders.
Ich glaube, ich habe das sogar fotografiert, das Bild will ich aber nie wieder sehen...
ist schon einige Jahre her.


----------



## Silvermoon (12. März 2011)

... und wieder was gefunden - ein bißchen Odenwälder Kunsthandwerk und Kultur 

Einen riesengroßen Holzdrachen (wie lange da wohl einer dran geschnitzt hat???)





... gesehen in der Ortsdurchfahrt von Mossautal.


Und eine riesige Stahlskulptur zwischen Mossautal-Hiltersklingen und Mossautal-Hüttental. Sie heißt "Hagen und Siegfried", steht am Lindelbrunnen (Siegfriedbrunnen) und steht für die grausame Bluttat Hagen von Tronje`s an Siegfried, dem Held aus der Nibelungensage. Hier soll möglicherweise diese blutige Tat stattgefunden haben. Hagen stoß Siegfried von hinten einen Speer in die einzige verwundbare Stelle seines Körpers (er badetet in Drachenblut und war somit unverwundbar, bis auf diese einzige Stelle eben) und tötete ihn, als dieser sich am Brunnen erfrischen wollte...





... wie hinterhältig war das denn???


----------



## hackspechtchen (12. März 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ... wie hinterhältig war das denn???


 
Wer hat ihn denn angestiftet, mh?


----------



## alet08 (12. März 2011)

hackspechtchen schrieb:


> Wer hat ihn denn angestiftet, mh?



*like* ))


----------



## Silvermoon (13. März 2011)

hackspechtchen schrieb:


> Wer hat ihn denn angestiftet, mh?



Ich weiß, es war mal wieder ´ne Frau im Spiel    ... und ewig lockt das Weib...

Hier, kannste ja mal lesen:

http://www.childrentooth.de/nibelungen/hagen.htm

http://www.childrentooth.de/nibelungen/siegfried.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (13. März 2011)

Von Anstiften kann ja wohl keine Rede sein.
Kriemhild stickte für Hagen ein Zeichen ein,
damit er dessen verwundbare Stelle schützen könne.


----------



## Silvermoon (13. März 2011)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Von Anstiften kann ja wohl keine Rede sein.
> Kriemhild stickte für Hagen ein Zeichen ein,
> damit er dessen verwundbare Stelle schützen könne.



... auch ne Interpretation der Geschehnisse   Blöd nur, dass Hagen mit seinem Speer ins Stolpern geriet und genau im Fallen diese Stelle traf 
Dumm gelaufen...

Wen die damalige Version interessieren sollte, kann ja mal hier lesen...

http://www.childrentooth.de/nibelungen/geschichte.htm

... sei wie es sei


----------



## Silberfuechsin (13. März 2011)

Süss ... bin die Tage auch dort vorbeigekommen und hab mich über den Kleinen gefreut!


----------



## HiFi XS (20. März 2011)




----------



## Deleted168745 (20. März 2011)

ääähhhh...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (20. März 2011)

Falls es das ist was ich denke hats glaub ziemlich weh getan....hoff es is sonst noch alles heile  und es hat dich keiner gesehen,was ich persönlich immer am schlimmsten find,egal wie schlimm die schmerzen sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (20. März 2011)

Beim Baumübergang war mein Schuh plötzlich nicht mehr am Fuß. Alles bestens, nur eine nasse Socke. Mein Schuh war nicht fest genug gebunden. Kuriose war es aber  . Freitag auf der Hausrunde.


----------



## Principiante (21. März 2011)




----------



## Principiante (22. März 2011)

... Sah aus wie ein Menschenknochen...
Mitten auf dem Weg!


----------



## scylla (23. März 2011)

man beachte die Wolken, die über den Bergkamm zu "fließen" scheinen. Sah ein bisschen aus als hätte jemand da hinten eine Nebelmaschine angeschmissen. War aber ein durchaus übliches Phänomen, nämlich Passatwolken, die sich im Laufe des Tages aufbauen und von Norden nach Süden über die Berge drücken.


----------



## Jule (23. März 2011)

Monster-Ameise im Vinschgau:




Wie mag das wohl sein, wenn man sich in der Gegend nicht gut auskennt und dem "Ding" beim NIGHTRIDE begegnet?!


----------



## Principiante (23. März 2011)

Da ist der Herzinfakt vorprogrammiert...


[email protected]:
Kennst Du den Film"_The Fog,Nebel des Grauens_"? So kam der auch angekrochen... 

LG, Principiante!


----------



## mountymaus (25. März 2011)

Ist zwar schon eine Weile her aber immer wieder nett anzuschauen, der Troll...






Damals war ich noch mit gut 10 kg mehr unterwegs...


----------



## LaCarolina (25. März 2011)

Gänsegeier, gesehen in Olvera (Cadiz/ Südspanien)


----------



## Jule (25. März 2011)

Äh...Ekliges unterwegs...




Fingerdicke Raupe des Weidenspinners

Zum Glück nicht platt gefahren!


----------



## Principiante (25. März 2011)

Find die hübsch.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (25. März 2011)

Na ich weiß nicht  Meine Nackenhaare stellen sich gerade auf


----------



## NewLife19 (26. März 2011)

Ich dacht, ich seh nich richtig


----------



## LaCarolina (26. März 2011)

Hä? Welchen Sinn hat denn sowas?


----------



## velo1981 (26. März 2011)

wie krass!!!! Das ist ja wirklich gefährlich. Der baum...ich musste echt zweimal hingucken

Die Raupe find ich cool, direkt mal bestimmen, was da draus wird...

okok, bin halt biologin, willste machen...


----------



## swe68 (26. März 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> bei uns um die Ecke gibt es auch eine alte Richtstätte, der sogenannte "Hexenberg". Hier sollen die meisten der ca. 40 Frauen und Männer des Ortes, die als Hexen "identifiziert" wurden, hingerichtet worden sein.
> Ich mache ein Foto, wenn ich wieder vorbeikomme. Kann aber noch dauern...



Hier das Foto.
Das Kreuz wurde 1750 von einem Ehepaar aus dem anliegenden Ort errichtet. Irgendwer hat ein paar Narzissen gesetzt, manchmal liegen dort auch Blumen.
Was mich umtreibt ist, dass das Schild mit der historischen Bedeutung der Stätte inzwischen entfernt wurde. Es war immer und immer wieder beschmiert worden, das habe ich selber gesehen. Ich weiß nicht, was das für Menschen sind, die so etwas tun. Das Schild dann zu entfernen, so dass die Stätte vergessen wird, ist meines Erachtens der falsche Weg, mit den Idioten umzugehen.


----------



## Silvermoon (26. März 2011)

@ swe68

Es ist sehr traurig, dass manche Idioten ihre Langeweile durch Schmierereien zum Ausdruck bringen müssen!!! 
Wenn man nicht einmal der Vergangenheit Respekt zollen kann...

Finde es auch sehr schade, dass die Gedenktafel deswegen entfernt wurde


----------



## Silvermoon (26. März 2011)

NewLife19 schrieb:


> Ich dacht, ich seh nich richtig




Wow, auch Bäume hängen wohl zeitweise hier und da einfach mal nur so rum und lassen ihre Seele baumeln 
Aber mal ehrlich, ist ja saugefährlich! Das hält auch nur ne gewisse Zeit. Da wollte ich nicht zur falschen Zeit am falschen Ort sein  
Diese Gefahrenstelle müsste so schnell wie möglich entfernt werden, zum Schutze aller!!!


----------



## Silvermoon (26. März 2011)

Hab heute ne superschöne (Entdeckungs-)Tour gemacht und ganz viele neue Wege gefunden (und ich dachte, ich kenne schon fast alle ). Auf dem Nachhauseweg entdeckte ich einen Paraglider, der verzweifelt versuchte seinen Schirm irgendwie in die Luft zu bekommen. Meine Befürchtungen waren ja zuerst, dass der Jung`mich mit seinem Schirmchen in seinem Brausebrand im vorbeifahren einwickelt wie ne Roulade  aber nein, ich kam noch so an ihm vorbei und schaute mir das Treiben aus sicherer Entfernung an. Dachte ja erst, der Arme hätte notgedrungen hier landen müssen. Wie ich allerdings feststellen konnte, war der absichtlich an dieser kleinen Hangwiese, was ich dem auf der Wiese verteilten Hausstand entnehmen konnte. Ist ja nicht so, dass im Nachbarort auf einer Anhöhe eine extra gebaute Startrampe für die Paraglider steht  und dort die benötigten Aufwinde (nennt man das so??) wohl besser sind, wie auf der von ihm auserkorenen Wiese. Nachdem ich dem Gehopse und den einen Meter hoch und 2,50 m weiten Flugversuche eine Weile zuschaute, bin ich dann doch weiter. Glaube, der war noch ne Weile am rumhopsen. Ob der wohl noch geflogen ist 

Stückchen weiter sah ich dann auf einen Schlag 9 Rehe incl. Rehbock. So viele auf einen Haufen hatte ich noch nie gesehen  Na, der Gute hatte ja echt nen ganzen Harem mit bei - so ein Schlawiner 

Irgendwie waren meine Pfadfindergene noch nicht ganz zufrieden gestellt. Also, spontan noch nen Waldweg genommen, der als solches auch ausgezeichnet war. Ich sag euch, der ging sooooooooooo steil hoch. Dachte, ich spinn! Die tiefen Treckerfurchen, Äste, Wurzeln und Steine gestalteten den "Aufstieg" nicht gerade einfach. Ich bin ehrlich stellenweise musste ich wirklich absteigen, weil es für mich nicht mehr fahrbar war und dieser Anstieg - brutal! Was hab ich geflucht , nach so ner schönen und entspannten Tour noch so nen Anstieg zu nehmen - Mädel, bist du bekloppt Umkehren wollte ich aber nicht. Wo´s hoch geht, geht´s auch wieder runter. So war´s dann auch. Wobei sich die Abfahrt als Hindernislauf gestaltete. Absteigen und Rad über umgestürzte Bäume heben - super! Naja, und was hab ich während meines sportlich ambitionierten Hindernislaufes noch so ganz nebenbei entdeckt??? Nen selbstgebauten Mini-Bikepark, mitten im Wald! Mit Spitzkehren, Bretterbrücke, Sprungschanze ...! Haben sich wohl ein paar Jungs aus´m Ort gebaut. Sieht super aus! Nein, ich bin es *nicht* gefahren. Der Gedanke war da, aber nur ganz kurz und er entpuppte sich als idiotische Schnapsidee mit nem Rotwild HT nen Downhill zu fahren  Hab mir das Ganze dann brav zu Fuß angschaut. Respekt! Jetzt kann ich mir das Treiben im dortigen Waldstück auch erklären. Wenn ich da mal vorbeikam, waren da immer ein paar Jungs am werkeln. Und ich dachte, die machen Holz für´n Ofen 

Aber wisst ihr, was das Schlimmste jetzt bei der ganzen Geschichte hier ist??? Ich hatte heute *KEINE *Kamera mit dabei, um Bilder zu machen   
Ich hab mich *soooooooooooooo* geärgert 

Das wäre ne super Fotostory gewesen!!!


----------



## Silberfuechsin (26. März 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Hier das Foto.
> Das Kreuz wurde 1750 von einem Ehepaar aus dem anliegenden Ort errichtet. Irgendwer hat ein paar Narzissen gesetzt, manchmal liegen dort auch Blumen.
> Was mich umtreibt ist, dass das Schild mit der historischen Bedeutung der Stätte inzwischen entfernt wurde. Es war immer und immer wieder beschmiert worden, das habe ich selber gesehen. Ich weiß nicht, was das für Menschen sind, die so etwas tun. Das Schild dann zu entfernen, so dass die Stätte vergessen wird, ist meines Erachtens der falsche Weg, mit den Idioten umzugehen.



Ja, die Hexenverfolgung ist noch nicht wirklich in das Bewusstsein der Bevölkerung gekommen. Auch hat sich die Kirche bisher noch nicht dafür entschuldigt. 

Was schön wäre, wenn man einen kleinen Waldlehrpfad daraus machen könnte, in dem man historische Stätten und Walderlebnisse miteinander verbindet. Vielleicht ändert sich dann die Akzeptanz der Bevölkerung dafür, wenn Tafeln nicht nur an einem einzigen Platz stehen. Örtliche Wandervereine, DAV, Kulturvereine, Nabus und ähnliche Menschen sind leicht für soetwas zu begeistern.  

Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich darin, eine Broschüre über historische Stätten über die Gemeindeverwaltung zu verlegen, in denen das Denkmal erwähnt wird, so dass die Breite der Bevölkerung dessen Existenz und Mahnfunktion nicht vergisst. Bei solchen Schriftbänden können auch Heimatforscher und Naturschützer sowie ältere Menschen, die seit Jahren die umliegenden Wiesen Wälder durch ihre Wanderungen kennen, wertvolle Informationen geben. 

Achso: jeder Bürger hat das Recht im Gemeinderat mit einem persönlichen Anliegen vorzusprechen. Das wäre etwas Typisches dafür, wenn Du Dich dafür engagieren magst.

Insgesamt macht solches Engagement sehr viel Spass, denn lernt bei diesen Projekte tolle Menschen kennen.






 Einen schönen Abend Euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (27. März 2011)

Da sind mir andere zuvorgekommen, denn es gibt dort einen wunderbaren Rundweg inklusive Beschreibung im Internet. Verschiedene historische Stätten und ein paar Kunstobjekte sind hier beschrieben und vor Ort mit Tafeln versehen. In früheren Jahren war ein kleines Stück weit entfernt ein Kurbetrieb mit Heilbad. 
Die Schmierereien, die ich teilweise selber gesehen habe ("Lüge" und ein Hakenkreuz), betrafen immer nur diese eine Hinweistafel, und das ist es, was mich daran so erschreckt.
Aber ich werde bei der betreffenden Stadtverwaltung mal nachhaken. In meinem Blog (ich verlinke ihn hier nicht, Link gibt es auf Anfrage) habe ich jetzt eine virtuelle Gedenktafel eingerichtet 
Kommunalpolitisch bin ich in meinem Heimatort eine Zeitlang aktiv gewesen. Das ist mir inzwischen leider zeitlich zu aufwändig. 
Aber bestimmte Themen habe ich vor Ort im Auge und werde mich je nach Entwicklung einschalten


----------



## Silberfuechsin (27. März 2011)

Bei Dir trägt man auffallend häufig Eulen nach Athen


----------



## Silvermoon (27. März 2011)

Da ich gestern blöderweise meine Digicam zuhause vergessen hatte (grrrrr.... ich ärgere mich immer noch so ein bißel über meine Schusslichkeit ), habe ich sie heute gleich in den Rucksack gepackt. Kann zwar mit keinem verirrten Paraglider, einem Reh-Harem oder einen Bikepark Marke Eigenbau dienen, aber ein paar Kuriositäten gabs dennoch (auch das ich mich blöderweise auch noch verfahren hatte, aber na gut - hab ja wieder nach Hause gefunden )

Und hier die Bilder:





Ein Ball! Ja, ein Ball. Mitten im Wald!




Fragt mich nicht, wie der da hingekommen ist - ich weiß es nicht! Meine Vermutung ist ja, dass die Waldbewohner hier öfters heimlich kicken und für die nächste WM trainieren 

Nächstes Bild:





Ein Kieferstamm mit einem, wie ich finde, sehr außergewöhnlichen Wuchs.
"Ich mach dann mal die Biege" sagte die eine Kiefer zur anderen als sie gefällt wurde 

Stückchen weiter des Weges ging es dann bergab durch den Wald - ein kleiner feiner Trail.



Sah ja erst ganz harmlos aus, aber dann  ging der so schnittig um die Bäume rum, dass ich aufpassen musste, dass ich mich nicht um die selbigen wickelte  Konnte verständlicherweise dann keine Bilder machen, musste mich konzentrieren, dass ich da irgendwie nicht an den Bäumen kleben blieb 
Huiuiuiuiui......... aber scheee wars!!!



... und nun noch ein wenig Heimatkunde:





Die Ober-Kainsbacher Totenkirche. Erbaut 1787 anstelle einer Friedhofskapelle, und die Eiche davor ist ein Naturdenkmal und vielleicht genauso alt wie die Kirche...

So, das war meine Ausbeute der heutigen Tour....


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. März 2011)

hab ich zwar nicht unterwegs gesehen aber am wochenende bei nTV
was haltet ihr davon?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTax-fiO1Dw&feature=related


----------



## scylla (28. März 2011)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> hab ich zwar nicht unterwegs gesehen aber am wochenende bei nTV
> was haltet ihr davon?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTax-fiO1Dw&feature=related



geniale Idee 
Aber ob damit mehr als ein bisschen "rumpeligere" Pisten geht, möchte ich bezweifeln. Also wohl eher was, wenn das Bergsteigen im Vordergrund steht und man sich den lästigen Abstieg sparen will. Ich nehm dann doch lieber meinen sperrigen Freerider auf den Rücken


----------



## 4mate (28. März 2011)

trickn0l0gy schrieb:


> WTF Bergmönch?!
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,729904,00.html
> Bitter...



Der "Bergmönch", was ist davon zu halten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (10. April 2011)

Heute entdeckt:
Eine beliebte "Downhillstrecke" im Schwäbischen wir durch diese kreativen Schilder gekennzeichnet:






Man beachte die liebevolle Darstellung der Stollenreifen und den FF-Helm


----------



## Silberfuechsin (11. April 2011)

Am Samstag am hellichten Tag: Eine kleine Fledermaus.


----------



## mercedes65 (12. April 2011)

Ne, oder, na so was . Wunder gigt es immer wieder. Aber sehr schön.


----------



## ActionBarbie (14. April 2011)

Wir sind natürlich nicht abgestiegen  und haben die Bremsen mal aufgemacht


----------



## scylla (14. April 2011)

gilt "bitte absteigen" für hoch oder runter?


----------



## ActionBarbie (14. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> gilt "bitte absteigen" für hoch oder runter?




Wer hoch absteigt hats falsche Hobby ...

Das war ein kurzes Stück aufm Kylltalradweg, machte aber Spaß, es ging scharf rechts, dann durch einen Tunnel und dann 90° links durch ein flaches Flussbett. Machte Spaß da runter und durch zu brettern... aber die Omas mit den Citybikes steigen da wohl wirklich besser ab, bevor sie einen Herzinfarkt bekommen!

By the way: Wir haben da ne Zweitagestour gemacht insgesamt 240 Kilometer und fast 2000 HM. Hat tierisch viel Spaß gemacht, und am ende waren wir von den vielen Eindrücken total erschlagen!


----------



## Nuala (14. April 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Wer hoch absteigt hats falsche Hobby ...



das ist jawohl ansichtssache... 
ich finde hochfahren dermaßen ätzend! klar, ich mach es, aber nur weil es bei uns keine lifte oder shuttleservice gibt, weniger weil´s "spaß" macht.


----------



## ActionBarbie (14. April 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> das ist jawohl ansichtssache...
> ich finde hochfahren dermaßen ätzend! klar, ich mach es, aber nur weil es bei uns keine lifte oder shuttleservice gibt, weniger weil´s "spaß" macht.




haste nicht den "" Smiley gesehen? Ist natürlich schon klar. Jedem das seine....


----------



## scylla (14. April 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> haste nicht den "" Smiley gesehen? Ist natürlich schon klar. Jedem das seine....



soll ich dir mal einen vorrat voll abgeben?


manchmal hat man lieber mehr davon als zu wenig.

... ach ja:


----------



## ActionBarbie (14. April 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> soll ich dir mal einen vorrat voll abgeben?
> 
> 
> manchmal hat man lieber mehr davon als zu wenig.
> ...




Ich nehme dann gleich mal ne ganze Kiste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (14. April 2011)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> haste nicht den "" Smiley gesehen? Ist natürlich schon klar. Jedem das seine....



oh nee, den habe ich übersehen


----------



## ActionBarbie (14. April 2011)

Nuala schrieb:


> oh nee, den habe ich übersehen



 Puh... 

ich geb Dir dann meinen Sohn mit, der hat zwar Ausauer wie Sau fährt aber trotzdem nicht gerne den Berg hoch... dafür aber um so lieber Berg runter und Mamas Trails sind zum Teil ja auch schon popelig und gar keine richtigen Trails... in Gedanken sehe ich mich schon ein Torque kaufen


----------



## Silvermoon (25. April 2011)

Zufällig in den letzten Tagen gesehen:

Eine sichtlich entspannte Kuh, die das tolle Wetter mal für ne ausgiebige Siesta nutzte 







... und nein, auch wenn´s so aussieht, sie war wirklich noch am Leben


----------



## barbarissima (25. April 2011)

War mein erster Gedanke: Hoffentlich atmet die noch


----------



## Silvermoon (25. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> War mein erster Gedanke: Hoffentlich atmet die noch



... dachte ich auch im ersten Augenblick  Die Atmung war in einem absoluten Entspannungsmodus


----------



## LaCarolina (25. April 2011)

Irgendwas stimmt mit der Kuh nicht, Kühe liegen normalerweise nicht auf der Seite


----------



## HiFi XS (25. April 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt mit der Kuh nicht, Kühe liegen normalerweise nicht auf der Seite




Ich habe neulich ein Kalb auf einer Wiese in Niedersachsen so liegen gesehen. Dachte auch dass da was nicht stimm. Aber das Tier sah sehr gesund aus.


----------



## Silvermoon (25. April 2011)

LaCarolina schrieb:


> Irgendwas stimmt mit der Kuh nicht, Kühe liegen normalerweise nicht auf der Seite



Nur um weitere Spekulationen über den Gesundheitszustand der von mir abgebildeten Kuh auszuschließen:

*Der Kuh geht´s gut!* ​
Kam heute wieder zufällig an der Weide vorbei und die Kuh erfreut sich bester Gesundheit


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. April 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zuckerschnute (26. April 2011)

Der gefräßige Baum kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. April 2011)

auch schon vorbeigeradelt?


----------



## barbarissima (26. April 2011)

Also mir kommt es auch bekannt vor, aber ich weiß nicht von wo


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. April 2011)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Also mir kommt es auch bekannt vor, aber ich weiß nicht von wo



hat ich mir auch gedacht...glaub iwo im _www_....aber ich mags..die Natur schlägt zurück! ha!


----------



## barbarissima (27. April 2011)

Ich glaube, ich habe dieses gefräßige Monster auf dem Weg zum Volkmarsberg gesehen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. April 2011)

dann muss es mehrerer Bäume dieser Art geben 
"Meiner" steht nämlich hier auf meiner Hausrunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (28. April 2011)

Ist doch genau das richtige für Mountainbiker


----------



## murmel04 (1. Mai 2011)

mhh, wie die die wohl alle  da rein bringen


----------



## Spatz79 (10. Mai 2011)

Heute morgen mitten in der City von Koblenz stehe ich an ner ampel und an mir fährt ein Fahrradfahrer über die Straße, der Bekleidung nach zu urteilen Büroangestellter, mit nem Fullface Helm an. Im Straßenverkehr.
Ich werde versuchen mal ein Foto von ihm zu machen.


----------



## Noxya (10. Mai 2011)

Spatz79 schrieb:


> Heute morgen mitten in der City von Koblenz stehe ich an ner ampel und an mir fährt ein Fahrradfahrer über die Straße, der Bekleidung nach zu urteilen Büroangestellter, mit nem Fullface Helm an. Im Straßenverkehr.
> Ich werde versuchen mal ein Foto von ihm zu machen.



hihi... Das hat aber durchaus auch seine Berechtigung.
Mein Vater radelt auch immer im Anzug zur Arbeit und vor ein paar Wochen isser in ner doofen Situation im Strassenverkehr über den Lenker geflogen und sah trotz Schalenhelm 2 Wochen lang aus wie nach nem schweren Boxkampf.


----------



## Vaena (15. Mai 2011)

Kam mir letztes Jahr auf einer völlig harmlosen Abfahrt auf der Strasse entgegen: 
Unten rum ein Carbon-Renner von Look
Oben rum ein Fullface-Helm

Warum???


----------



## Fie (16. Mai 2011)

guck guck i hann a Ufo gsäh, guck guck do hentrm Wald ischs gwäha


----------



## Fup (16. Mai 2011)

@Fie: Und: Hast Du auch den blauen Klaus gesehen?

Für die Jüngeren unter uns: Es gab da mal eine Fernsehsendung "Der große Preis" u.a. mit Wum & Wendelin & dem blauen Klaus.

Grüße

Annette


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Mai 2011)

Das Teil erinnert mich irgendwie an *R2D2 *aus *Krieg der Sterne* 

 
Vielleicht ein naher Verwandter???


----------



## Fie (16. Mai 2011)

Kein blauer Klaus (kenne ich  ) und auch kein naher Verwandter von Krieg der Sterne ward zu sehen...
Ob sie unter uns weilen?


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. Mai 2011)

Kinder Kinder, ich möcht mich in den Hintern beissen weil ich keine Kamera dabei hatte;...aber Fotografieren muss man das ja nicht, vlt..

aber hier ist vorhin an mir eine Frau in kompletter islamischer Verhüllung, bei 27° mit ihren Stöcken im Powerwalking am Radweg entlang..un das noch in nem ziemlich strammen Tempo...also die Burka hat geweht...

ich bin ganz baff.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (20. Mai 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein naher Verwandter???



Dat is der Hut vom Blechmann aus "der Zauberer von Oz"


----------



## AtomkraftSuxs (20. Mai 2011)

So wärs ja netter anzuschaun gewesen:


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. Mai 2011)

AtomkraftSuxs schrieb:


> So wärs ja netter anzuschaun gewesen:


----------



## Senshisan (20. Mai 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Kinder Kinder, ich möcht mich in den Hintern beissen weil ich keine Kamera dabei hatte;...aber Fotografieren muss man das ja nicht, vlt..
> 
> aber hier ist vorhin an mir eine Frau in kompletter islamischer Verhüllung, bei 27° mit ihren Stöcken im Powerwalking am Radweg entlang..un das noch in nem ziemlich strammen Tempo...also die Burka hat geweht...
> 
> ich bin ganz baff.



in den Ländern wo solche Frauen leben, müssen sie in ihren Burkas  35-40°C aushalten. ich glaub die ist da auch anderes gewohnt 

ausserdem macht sie bestimmt nordic walking, weil muslimische frauen kein fahrrad fahren dürfen


----------



## ActionBarbie (21. Mai 2011)

richtig bizarr fand ich die Damen in Burka in Ägypten am Strand, während der Mann in Badhosen daneben rumstolzierte und den Frauen im Bikini nachstierte...


----------



## Deleted168745 (22. Mai 2011)

Senshisan schrieb:


> in den Ländern wo solche Frauen leben, müssen sie in ihren Burkas  35-40°C aushalten. ich glaub die ist da auch anderes gewohnt


 woher du nur ihre vitae hast?



Senshisan schrieb:


> ausserdem macht sie bestimmt nordic walking, weil muslimische frauen kein fahrrad fahren dürfen



selber  - ich fand das halt beeindruckend - bei der Hitze - in den Klamotten - warum sie das macht,ist mir eigentlich egal vlt mag sie auch einfach nicht Fahrradfahren. doppel

edit: back to topic


----------



## Senshisan (23. Mai 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> woher du nur ihre vitae hast?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eigentlich hat sich mein "" auf das "muslimische frauen dürfen kein fahrrad fahren" bezogen, weil ich diese ansicht totel bescheuert finde. Ich bin selber muslimin und finde mansche gesetze und erwartung übertrieben.

Aber du hast recht: Back to Topic


----------



## holzwurm331 (23. Mai 2011)

@ Sensishan: was sind denn das für Wegelagerer? Haben die es auf dein Bike abgesehen?  lustiges Bild!

Gestern fand eine Kuh mein Bike ganz toll und konnte gar nicht aufhören, daran zu schnuppern...


----------



## Vaena (24. Mai 2011)

holzwurm331 schrieb:


> @ Sensishan: was sind denn das für Wegelagerer? Haben die es auf dein Bike abgesehen?  lustiges Bild!
> 
> Gestern fand eine Kuh mein Bike ganz toll und konnte gar nicht aufhören, daran zu schnuppern...



*lach* Das erinnert mich an meinen Bikeurlaub in Österreich. Als wir auf einer Alm Rast gemacht haben fand eine Ziege mein Bike sehr interessant...vor allem die Griffe *lutsch* *knabber*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (26. Mai 2011)

war leider nicht wÃ¤hrend dem Biken....und auch nicht von mir entdeckt 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUEcaAc6LC8&feature=channel_video_title"]YouTube        - âªRiding a bicycle in an airportâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## lucie (26. Mai 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> war leider nicht wÃ¤hrend dem Biken....und auch nicht von mir entdeckt
> 
> YouTube        - âªRiding a bicycle in an airportâ¬â


----------



## velo1981 (29. Mai 2011)

super, das ist echt mal witzig...


----------



## Principiante (30. Mai 2011)

Gut, dass ist schon ein paar Wochen her, hab ich aber grad gefunden.
Hat nichts mit biken zutun, aber sehr kurios!

Wir wohnen in der 5 OG,... was macht die Ente (Erpel) da vor meinem Balkon???? 



IM BAUM????




Hab echt nicht schlecht geguckt  

LG, Principiante!


----------



## velo1981 (31. Mai 2011)

na ja, er strebt nach Höherem...


----------



## swe68 (2. Juni 2011)

Das will ich euch nicht vorenthalten.
Bei uns um die Ecke gibt es eine kleine Nutria-Population.




Ich war das nicht, die gefüttert hat. Wenn man lange genug da sitzt, sind die Viecher aber auch nahezu handzahm.
Und dieses Jahr gab es auch Jungtiere.  (sehr niedlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (6. Juni 2011)

Ein Bilderrätsel:




Ich habe selbst eine Weile gebraucht um zu kapieren was es ist und ich war dabei.


----------



## barbarissima (6. Juni 2011)

Ja was isses denn


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. Juni 2011)

Vllt ein Jersey unter dem ein rückenprotektor drunter war un durch Schlamm und nen Sturz nen abdruck hinterlassen hat


----------



## mangolassi (7. Juni 2011)

Verdammt, woher weisst du das?
Musste mich nach einem ganzen Bikepark Wochenende bei der letzten Abfahrt mit der hellen Seite von Trikot im dreckigsten Matschloch wälzen.
Wenn man genau hinschaut erkennt man auch die Marke der Protektorenjacke.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. Juni 2011)

Echt jetzt??
Hab mir nur überlegt was der Untergrund sein könnte un der rest war ins blaue geraten
Hab ich jetzt was gewonnen??


----------



## Silvermoon (7. Juni 2011)

@ mangolassi:

... ich weiß die Marke der Protektorenjacke : Race Face,  oder??? 

@greenhorn: wir werden uns den Preis wohl teilen müssen


----------



## mangolassi (7. Juni 2011)

Ok, es gibt ein Eis für euch. Zum Abholen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Juni 2011)

Ich hab leider kein Bild gemacht, weil ich keinen Foto dabei hab und mein Handy so einen neumodischen Schnickschnack nicht kann:
Aber gestern im Chiemgau hab ich ein Hardtail gesehen, das hatte einen rahmenausfüllenden Rahmenkoffer! Also sowas wie eine Rahmentasche, nur sozusagen als Schalenkoffer und riesig!!! Da würd man auf dem Weg zur Arbeit das komplette Businessoutfit unterbringen! Frag mich, wer mit sowas Abscheulichem rumfährt.


----------



## 4mate (8. Juni 2011)

So?

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003QX9XJW/ref=asc_df_B003QX9XJW3118534?smid=AO4OBYXLTMVVZ&tag=shopzilla_mp_de_542-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B003QX9XJW"][/ame]*Extrem hartschalen koffer Fahrradteile 
*


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Juni 2011)

Hm, vielleicht nicht ganz so stabil... ;-) und die Rollen waren größer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horstelix (8. Juni 2011)

Servus,

war das vielleicht sowas? http://www.additive-bikes.com/freebikesystem.html


----------



## KlitzeKleine (9. Juni 2011)

...das nenn ich mal ne bank 
samstag in winterberg aufm dirt masters entdeckt


----------



## Senshisan (9. Juni 2011)

KlitzeKleine schrieb:


> ...das nenn ich mal ne bank
> samstag in winterberg aufm dirt masters entdeckt



Jaaaaa die haben wir auch da gesehen, sehr geil!


----------



## HiFi XS (21. Juni 2011)

Heute unterwegs am Weigandufer habe ich einen jungen Mann gesehen, der sehr kontrolliert die letzte Stufe einer Treppe gefahren ist, die von der Brücke bis zum Bürgersteig führte.  Als er flachen Boden erreicht hat guckte er kurz nach unten. Gerade in dem Moment bin ich nah genug herangefahren zu sehen - er hatte eine geöffnete Flasche Bier im Flaschenhalter gehabt...


----------



## mangolassi (21. Juni 2011)

'Ne Flasche Bier muss man in der Gegend halt immer dabei haben.


----------



## Deleted168745 (21. Juni 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> - er hatte eine geöffnete Flasche Bier im Flaschenhalter gehabt...


 und, hat er was verschüttet?


----------



## lucie (23. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> und, hat er was verschüttet?



Na hoffentlich nicht, wäre ja Alkoholmißbrauch!



Hier meine neue Reise-Rikscha


----------



## Silvermoon (23. Juni 2011)

Das ist ja mal ein witziges Teil - da will ich aber hinten sitzen


----------



## HiFi XS (24. Juni 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> und, hat er was verschüttet?



Nö - gut gemeistert - und das waren nicht wenige Treppen und noch dazu eine Glasflasche! Die Marke habe ich aber nicht sehen können 



lucie schrieb:


> ...
> Hier meine neue Reise-Rikscha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (3. Juli 2011)

Gestern auf der Tour über den Weg gekrochen...




Also, wir haben sie nicht bekritzelt!


----------



## Veloce (3. Juli 2011)

lucie schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich nicht, wäre ja Alkoholmißbrauch!
> 
> 
> 
> Hier meine neue Reise-Rikscha



Das Super Trainingsgerät .
Das gibt ganz stramme Wadln und garantiert ziehst dann mit dem Freerider locker den Berg hoch


----------



## Veloce (3. Juli 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Gestern auf der Tour über den Weg gekrochen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat wohl einer komische Pilze gegessen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (3. Juli 2011)

wie genial ist _das_ denn, die Schnecke!


----------



## greenhorn-biker (3. Juli 2011)

Vor allem was für ein Zufall dass du genau diese Schnecke wieder gesehen hast


----------



## Jule (4. Juli 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> wie genial ist _das_ denn, die Schnecke!


Super 'ne? 
Ich wär beim Vorbeifahren vor Lachen fast vom Rad gefallen.
Und es stand auch niemand mit 'nem Edding da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zimtsternchen (6. Juli 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Super 'ne?
> Ich wär beim Vorbeifahren vor Lachen fast vom Rad gefallen.
> Und es stand auch niemand mit 'nem Edding da...



Ich glaube ich hätte auch zu tun gehabt, nicht vom Rad zu fallen. Genial!


----------



## Silvermoon (15. Juli 2011)

Heute bei der Hausrunde am Wegesrand entdeckt ...





... und ich musste doch ein wenig schmunzeln.

Was will uns der unbekannte Verfasser mit diesem aussagekräftigen Schild wohl sagen?
a) Ein sehr aufmerksamer Mensch, der sich um das gesundheitliche Wohl seiner Mitmenschen sorgt?
b) Ein Bürger, der den Hunden, die ihr Geschäft sogar am Wegesrand machen, den Kampf ansagen will?
c) Ein Kräuterliebhaber, der entweder alle Kräuter für sich alleine haben möchte oder die Kräuter vor Unwissenden schützen will, und deswegen das Schild zur Abschreckung aufstellte?
d) Oder einfach nur ein fanatischer Spinner, der sonst nix anderes zu tun hat als seine Mitmenschen samt ihren Hunden das Leben schwer zu machen!

Und ganz ehrlich, da pinkeln mit Sicherheit nicht nur Hunde hin 

Hab schon überlegt beim nächsten Mal nen Eding mitzunehmen und hinter den letzten Satz noch zu schreiben: "... ja sollens das denn rausschwitzen???" oder "... nicht nur Hunde - auch Menschen!" So ein Schmarrn!!! Ehrlich...


----------



## Vaena (25. Juli 2011)

Am Wegesrand gesehen: Ein "Tandem".

Links ein Fahrrad, rechts ein Fahrrad, dazwischen am Oberrohr und am Hinterbau festgemacht (geschweisst? gebunden? keine Ahnung) eine Blechplatte. Wie man dieses 4 rädrige Tandem manövrirt ist mir ein Rätsel...vielleicht nur geradeaus?

Das nâchste mal mach ich ein Bild. Versprochen


----------



## Principiante (26. Juli 2011)

_...heute auf meiner Freeridestrecke:_

Bin so am springen, da fühl ich mich doch irgendwie beobachtet.

Sitzt ein Fuchs weiter unten auf der Bahn und glotzt mich an.
Kurzes Augengefecht und weibliches Gesäusel, dann ist er gemütlich die halbe Strecke abgelaufen, hat dabei alles abgeschnuppert, sich dabei um mich gar nicht weiter gekümmert, aber sich zum Schluss ganz furchtbar über meinen Helmrucksack erschrocken confused: ) und geflüchtet...

War irgenwie doch seltsam.


----------



## HiFi XS (1. August 2011)

Hey Principiante - ich bin einmal fast zusammengestoßen mit einem Fuchs  im Britzer Park   Ich hab  einen Schreck bekommen. Das war ein richtig großer, ältere Fuchs. Der hat mich einfach angeguckt. 

Ich warte immer noch auf mein HiFi   - bin 'glücklich', dass das Wetter das Warten nicht schlimmer macht  . Am Sonntag bin ich eine lange Runde mit meinem 'nully' Kona gefahren. Regen ohne ende... aber hab was ganz lustiges vor mir gesehen.


----------



## HiFi XS (1. August 2011)

Jule schrieb:


> Gestern auf der Tour über den Weg gekrochen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und das hier ist der Hammer


----------



## Martina H. (6. August 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> .



... los, alle wählen: das Ding MUSS das Bild der Woche werden


----------



## Silvermoon (6. August 2011)

Die Tage im Wald entdeckt:

Ein Riesenpilz  mit gigantischen Ausmaßen!


----------



## lonleyrider (11. August 2011)

Eigentlich lese ich hier ja nur mit und schreibe nichts, ist ja eigentlich nur für Frauen....aber das hier muß jetzt doch mal sein! Frau möge mir verzeihen!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Silvermoon (11. August 2011)

@ lonleyrider:

Boah, ey, das ist ja *pervers ekelig *




Das arme Tier - ehrlich 

, will nicht wissen, wie es dazu kam.

Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu *hardcore*, nee. Vielleicht bin ich dafür zu sensibel

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alet08 (11. August 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> @ lonleyrider:
> 
> Boah, ey, das ist ja *pervers ekelig *
> 
> ...



hhhm? noch nie ´n totes Einhorn gesehen?


----------



## MelleD (11. August 2011)

Geht mir aber auch so, ist mir nen bissl zu "kurios" ....


----------



## scylla (11. August 2011)

that's life!
lecker ist's trotzdem nicht, vor allem wenn man gerade zu abend essen wollte


----------



## MelleD (11. August 2011)

Guten Hunger


----------



## lonleyrider (11. August 2011)

Ich habe mal ein Rehkitz auf einem Waldweg gefunden, bei dem der Kopf ganz sauber abgetrent war. Wie mit einem Skalpell!
Nebendran war ein geschnittenes Feld. Da hat der BAuer wohl mit dem Mähdrescher das Tier regelrecht geköpft und dann auf dem Weg abgelegt, damit der Jagdpächter es afindet.
da hab ich mich erschrocken: Nichtsahnend fahre ich den Weg entlang und dann liegt sowas auf dem Weg. das fand ich viel trauriger als das bild hier!


----------



## scylla (11. August 2011)

MelleD schrieb:


> Guten Hunger



äh... danke
:kotz:

@lonleyrider
das machst du extra, oder? frauen erschrecken? 
da wundert mich dein nickname nicht 
nix für ungut


----------



## lonleyrider (11. August 2011)

Das Bild hatte ich auch mal irgendwo hier im Forum reingestellt! Vielleicht finde ich es noch! Aber damals hatte ich hier noch einen anderen NAmen.
Aber mein Gewissen ist rein, ich bin fast vegetarier!!!


----------



## Deleted168745 (12. August 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> hhhm? noch nie ´n totes Einhorn gesehen?




ich krieg mich nich...hahaha...


find´s etz nich so schlimm  ihr esst doch alle Fleisch? dann schaut gefälligst hin!

(bei einem toten Einhorn wäre ich allerdings wirlich traurig......wer weiss ob es das letzte war)


----------



## alet08 (12. August 2011)

Sorry, Ich kann´s mir nicht verkneifen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (12. August 2011)

alet08 schrieb:


> Sorry, Ich kann´s mir nicht verkneifen:


...........ich kann nichtmehr...


----------



## Silvermoon (12. August 2011)

lonleyrider schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein Rehkitz auf einem Waldweg gefunden, bei dem der Kopf ganz sauber abgetrent war. Wie mit einem Skalpell!
> Nebendran war ein geschnittenes Feld. Da hat der BAuer wohl mit dem Mähdrescher das Tier regelrecht geköpft und dann auf dem Weg abgelegt, damit der Jagdpächter es afindet.




Deswegen wünsche ich mir, dass es noch mehr ehrenamtliche Rehkitzhelfer in der Ernte- und Mähzeit geben würde und Bauern, welche die zuständigen Jagdpächter informieren bevor sie anfangen zu mähen. Machen leider noch viel zu wenige 
Ich bin da jedes Jahr mit bei und freu mich über jedes kleine Kitz, welches gefunden und vom Jagdpächter umgesetzt und somit in Sicherheit gebracht werden konnte


----------



## blutbuche (12. August 2011)

..wenn es umgesetzt wird , findet die mutter es dann wieder ?????


----------



## lonleyrider (12. August 2011)

Es gibt ja Mähdrescher, die haben vor den Messer einen Sensor, der Alarm gibt, wenn sich ein Tier davor befindet. Aber leider haben zu wenige Mähdrescher diese Teile, vielleicht sind die zu teuer?!


----------



## Silvermoon (12. August 2011)

blutbuche schrieb:


> ..wenn es umgesetzt wird , findet die mutter es dann wieder ?????



Ja, die Mutter findet ihr Junges wieder, weil es auch in unmittelbarer Nähe abgelegt wird. Natürlich darf ein Rehkitz nicht mit der bloßen Hand angefasst werden (es würde sonst die Witterung des Menschen annehmen und die Ricke würde das Kitz nicht mehr annehmen), sondern der Jagdpächter nimmt dafür einen dicken Bündel Gras und trägt es damit weg - in sichere aber unmittelbarer Entfernung.
Ich finds ne tolle Sache  Auch wenn´s Außenstehende als etwas befremdlich empfinden, wenn ein "Suchtrupp" ausschwärmt ähnlich wie die Suchhundertschaften der Polizei. Wir wurden ernsthaft mal gefragt, ob wir eine vermisste Person suchen würden. Als wir dies verneinten und unseren wahren Einsatz erklärten, wurden wir etwas komisch angeschaut.  
Aber wie ich schon schrieb, melden nicht alle Bauern ihr Vorhaben zu Mähen und es gibt immer noch zu wenige Helfer, die bei der Rehkitzrettung aktiv mitwirken.
Und die süßen Kleinen verharren ja ganz ängstlich auf der Wiese o.ä. und laufen nicht weg, wenn der Mäher kommt. Das sind dann traurige Schicksale und die sind sicherlich nicht alle zu vermeiden


----------



## greenhorn-biker (12. August 2011)

So einfach ist es leider nicht wie du es beschreibst 
Ich komme selbst von einem landwirtschaftlichen Betrieb und wir haben früher auch die Jäger angerufen bevor wir gemäht haben.Die sind dann mit ihren Jagdhunden gekommen und auch durchgegangen,aber soweit ich weiß haben sie noch nie eins entdeckt  !Die verstecken sich einfach viel zu gut und laufen auch nicht weg,selbst wenn man einen Meter neben dran steht!
Das Problem ist auch dass die Flächen viel zu groß sind um da effektiv mit einem Suchtrupp durchzugehen da bräuchte man schon ne hundertschaft der Polizei !Unsere Hauptfläche z.B. hat 14 Hektar (entspricht 14 Fußballfeldern ) also viel Spaß beim suchen 
Auf Grund solcher Probleme gibt es Wildäcker die auch eine bestimmte Grasmischung haben,für diese Flächen gibt es dann auch Auflagen.Leider wird so etwa wenig gemacht weil es für den Landwirt ein Verlustgeschäft ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (13. August 2011)

Da muss ich dir Recht geben, oftmals sind die Flächen zu groß. Alle Kitze kann man unmöglich auffinden, das ist richtig. Hab auch nicht behauptet, dass man ALLE Kitze retten kann, das wäre unrealistisch.
Auch wenn die abzusuchenden Flächen weitaus "überschaubarer" sind als die von dir genannten 14 Hektar, ist es kein Garant dafür, alle Kitze aufzufinden. Das ist unmöglich. Wie du auch beschrieben hast, kann man einen Meter an so nem kleinen Tierchen vorbeilaufen und es nicht sehen. 
Gerade an solchen Tagen, wenn es mal wieder kurzfristig angekündigt wurde, und du nur zu dritt oder zu viert bist, ist es nicht leicht die Flächen supergründlich abzusuchen. Und oben steht schon der Landwirt...
Dennoch finde ich es eine sinnvolle Aktion, die weiterhin bestehen und durchgeführt werden sollte.

Aber allein das gute Gefühl, wenn wirklich mal eins aufgefunden und in "Sicherheit" gebracht wurde, allein das ist die Mühe wert 
Dafür trippel ich auch gerne durch hüfthohe Brennessel


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. August 2011)

nicht wirklich "unterwegs", aber kurios:

habe den Espressokocher auseinandergeschraubt, und aus dem oberen Teil, kein Witz, fiel dieses Herz genauso, unverändert fotografiert aufs Küchenhandtuch

Was würde wohl nun eine alte Zigeunerin daraus lesen?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. August 2011)

Das muss doch ein gutes Omen sein, oder?


----------



## Veloce (26. August 2011)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> nicht wirklich "unterwegs", aber kurios:
> 
> habe den Espressokocher auseinandergeschraubt, und aus dem oberen Teil, kein Witz, fiel dieses Herz genauso, unverändert fotografiert aufs Küchenhandtuch
> 
> Was würde wohl nun eine alte Zigeunerin daraus lesen?



Bestimmt ein gutes Zeichen.
Ich weiß ,in extremen Zeiten ist die Wahrnehmung feinsinnig .
Aber es finden sich gerade dann Menschen die einfach Anteil nehmen.


----------



## Bikebetti (28. August 2011)

Hallo
Gesehen in Brixen im Thale 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]


Gruß Bikebetti


----------



## lieblingsschaf (28. August 2011)

Hihi!

An dem Schild sind wir auch schon vorbeigekommen. Ich muß jetzt genauso grinsen wie beim ersten Anblick.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## Mausoline (28. August 2011)

habs auch gesehen vor 4 Wochen


----------



## Jule (31. August 2011)

Sind zwar Bilder aus'm Frühjahr, aber hier kommt mal was zum Thema "Bänke".

Sitzfläche und Lehne aus EINEM Baumstamm!
Als wir dahin kamen, saßen am anderen Ende noch 2 Damen.
Mein Freund: "Is hier noch was frei?" 




Und noch was zum Klettern:


----------



## LimitedEdition (3. September 2011)

swe68 schrieb:


> Das will ich euch nicht vorenthalten.
> Bei uns um die Ecke gibt es eine kleine Nutria-Population.
> 
> 
> ...



Von wegen handzahm, wenn man lange genug sitzt werden die sogar aufdringlich.


----------



## Lyndwyn (4. September 2011)

Wie süß 
Bei uns gibt's "nur" Rehe, Hasen und Eichhörnchen zu sehen. Und 1x eine kleine Schlange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (6. September 2011)

Es gibt manchmal recht lustige Graffiti....


----------



## Veloce (11. September 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Es gibt manchmal recht lustige Graffiti....



Das bringts auf den Punkt


----------



## The_Kat (12. September 2011)

Kotzrangen???!??? Will gar nicht wissen woher der Name kommt....


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. September 2011)

Hommage an den Odenwald


----------



## greenhorn-biker (25. September 2011)

ist das Kunst oder Müllansammlung


----------



## Frau Rauscher (25. September 2011)

Kunst aus Müllansammlung


----------



## Veloce (26. September 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Kunst aus Müllansammlung



Sowas gibts im Öcher Bösch auch gerade .


----------



## coast13 (27. September 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Hommage an den Odenwald


 
ist an der Tromm bei Wald-Michelbach, oder ?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. September 2011)

öööhm, kann sein, ich kenne mich da nicht so aus *hüstel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (11. Oktober 2011)

...fand ich voll lustig, hab echt gut abgelacht.







LG, Principiante!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (11. Oktober 2011)

:d


----------



## Mausoline (17. Oktober 2011)

Im Wald bei Wissembourg


----------



## Tatü (20. Oktober 2011)

Auf einem Supertrail hab ich nach Stunden keine Wanderer oder andere Biker gesehen nur dieses Überbleibsel.


Bild ist leider etwas überbelichtet


----------



## Silvermoon (20. Oktober 2011)

Tatü schrieb:


> Auf einem Supertrail hab ich nach Stunden keine Wanderer oder andere Biker gesehen nur dieses Überbleibsel.



Naja, vielleicht hätten oben genannte auch so ausgesehen


----------



## Tatü (20. Oktober 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Naja, vielleicht hätten oben genannte auch so ausgesehen



zum Glück ich nicht es war einfach super da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (30. Oktober 2011)

The_Kat schrieb:


> Kotzrangen???!??? Will gar nicht wissen woher der Name kommt....



Sehr gut! Es gibt im Oberfranken den Ort 'Oberkotzau'  Ein Bild habe ich leider nicht. Dafür habe ich heute während einer CrossCity Fahrt nach Tegel dieses gesehen...






Was ist das? Ein neuartiges 'mach den Bunnyhop' Zeichen?


----------



## slacker666 (31. Oktober 2011)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Was ist das? Ein neuartiges 'mach den Bunnyhop' Zeichen?



das gehört zum "kaninchenfeld" von Karla Sachse, ein kunstwerk zur erinnerung an den ehemaligen todesstreifen der berliner mauer.


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schöne Arbeit. Es gibt dort mehrere Kaninchen, ich hab nur das eine abgelichtet-  Vielen Dank für die Infos


----------



## greenhorn-biker (5. November 2011)

Ich nehm mal an dass es ein Pfadfinderlager ist dass bei uns zu hause mitten im Wald stand  Das seltsame war nur dass es völlig verlassen war und es war so still und dann auch noch ne ecke daheim wo ich mich net auskannte , ich fands total gruselig vor allem weil ich allein unterwegs war 
Und dann hab ich mich voll erschrocken weil auf einmal ein schwein gequiekt hat dass in einem selbst gezimmerten pferch eingesperrt war 
Ich hab mich dann schnell vom acker gemacht weil mir das alles nicht geheuer war ...
Ich hab sowas bei uns noch nie gesehen,die müssen von weiter her gewesen sein, es war auch irgend ne ausländische flagge die da wehte!


----------



## Mausoline (14. November 2011)

Vor 2 Jahren auf unsrer Tour durch Graubünden


----------



## Chrige (15. November 2011)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Vor 2 Jahren auf unsrer Tour durch Graubünden




Hmm, die habe ich auch schon gesehen . Auf jeden Fall sind die immer seeeehr präsent, wenn ich mit rotem Kopf (und meinem Carbonrad) auf den Gipfel kraxle. Ich liebe sie. Es gibt einen neuen Spot von diesem Jahr mit einem Bergsteiger.


----------



## scylla (15. November 2011)

Chrige schrieb:


> Es gibt einen neuen Spot von diesem Jahr mit einem Bergsteiger.



verlink doch mal!


----------



## 4mate (15. November 2011)




----------



## black soul (15. November 2011)

http://www.link-gr.ch/news/20110502/steinbock-spot-kletterer-mit-gian-und-giachen/
der hier ?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. November 2011)

das hab ich neulich mitgenommen, der Ast hing da ziemlich auf die Speiche gespießt fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (19. November 2011)

Den armen Kerl hat jemand an einem Naturparkplatz mitten im Wald einfach "ausgesetzt"!





Erst dachte ich, der Vogel sei echt! Aber nach dem zweiten mal und genaueren Hinsehen stellte sich allerdings heraus, dass es sich bei diesem Exemplar um den gemeinen Gartendekovogel handelt, der sicherlich entweder einzeln oder in Gruppen in hiesigen Gärten oder Terrassen zu finden ist.
Naja, macht sich ja eigentlich ganz gut in Wald und Flur, oder? 
Der Kamerad wird sicherlich noch für einige Verwirrung bei so manchen zufällig vorbeikommenden Wanderer und Biker sorgen - mich inbegriffen 
... der sieht aber auch verdammt echt aus


----------



## HiFi XS (1. Dezember 2011)

Passend zum Thema Vogel...  heute am Anfang der Hausrunde fällt etwas von oben auf meinen Kopf! Hmmm - schnell zur Seite geschaut sehe ich ein Stück von einem harten Brötchen von mir weg rollen   Kann nicht wahr sein - schmeißt einer Brötchen Hälften vom Hügel herunter... na... kann nicht sein. Dann sofort geschnallt - müsste eine Krähe gewesen sein. Ich hab öfters beobachtet wie sie Walnüsse von Oben fallen lassen, mehrmals sogar, um diese zu knacken. Ich halte kurz an und schaue nach oben und da waren sie, Federn fliegen... Eine Krähe und 2 Elstern die sich in der Luft um dieses Stück Brötchen streiten.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Dezember 2011)

da sieht man mal wozu so ein Helm gut ist


----------



## Mausoline (27. Dezember 2011)

leider ein bißchen spät  und leider vom letzten Jahr bei einer Schneeschuhtour


----------



## elmerfudd (28. Dezember 2011)

@Silvermoon; is schon ne weile her, da hast du mal was von Kitzrettung geschrieben, hier mal`n Tip von nem Jäger. 
Ich hatte auch nie die Zeit alle Wiesen abzugehen, drum hab ich einfach lange Stöcke mitten in die Wiese gesteckt, oder mehrere, und oben einen Großen Blauen Müllsack drauf( muß aber Rascheln,je mehr desto besser). Die Ricke mag des net( siehts als bedrohung) und holt über Nacht ihr Kitz selber ab. Funzt wie Sau. Brauchst nur nen Bauern der dir bescheid sagt.
Probierts einfach mal im Mai aus.


----------



## Silvermoon (2. April 2012)

Neulich bei ner Tour entdeckt .
Ob der Erbauer dieser Mauer irgendwelche historischen Vorbilder hatte, wie z.B. den römischen Limes, die chinesische Mauer, die Berliner Mauer, oder einfach nur zu viele Steine, zu viel Zeit und Langeweile hatte, kann ich mit Bestimmtheit nicht sagen 
Fakt ist,  sie steht da... einfach mal so im Wald rum


----------



## Ger (3. April 2012)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Neulich bei ner Tour entdeckt .
> Ob der Erbauer dieser Mauer irgendwelche historischen Vorbilder hatte, wie z.B. den römischen Limes, die chinesische Mauer, die Berliner Mauer, oder einfach nur zu viele Steine, zu viel Zeit und Langeweile hatte, kann ich mit Bestimmtheit nicht sagen
> Fakt ist,  sie steht da... einfach mal so im Wald rum



Interessant! Vielleicht hilft das, die Römer sollen es nicht gewesen sein:
http://kultplatz.blogspot.de/2007/12/beerfurther-schlsschen.html
http://www.beerfurth.de/beerfurtherschloesschen.htm
Gruß in den Odenwald
Ger


----------



## Silvermoon (4. April 2012)

Ger schrieb:


> Interessant! Vielleicht hilft das, die Römer sollen es nicht gewesen sein:
> http://kultplatz.blogspot.de/2007/12/beerfurther-schlsschen.html
> http://www.beerfurth.de/beerfurtherschloesschen.htm
> Gruß in den Odenwald
> Ger



Das Beerfurther Schlösschen ist mir bekannt, steht ja bei mir in der Ecke und ich musste schon nen Weilchen suchen bis ich´s damals entdeckt hatte 
Aber die andere Mauer ist definitiv absolute Neuzeit, die stand vor ein paar Wochen noch nicht ...also, nix Historisches in dem Sinn 

Hab aber auch ein paar Bilder vom Beerfurther Schlösschen hier (mal zum Vergleich):


----------



## scylla (4. April 2012)

vielleicht war's ja der Geist des Schlossherren, der sein Schlösschen wieder aufbauen wollte 



> Die Steine des Schlosses, so heißt es, seien ungewöhnlich schön bearbeitet gewesen - weshalb die Ruine auch ungewöhnlich rasch als Steinbruch verwendet wurde und aus ihrem Rohmaterial Gebäude in Beerfurth errichtet wurden.



wahrscheinlich solltest man das Beerfurther Schlösschen dann eher in Beerfurth selbst suchen, als im Wald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (17. April 2012)

Letzte Woche eine kleine Hausrunde Tour mit claudi_b gefahren. Wir sind durch ein Waldstück gefahren, die voll mit einem Bärlauch-ähnlichen Pflanze teils zugewachsen war. 






Ich dachte, dass das Zeug Bärlauch wäre   Claudi war aber skeptisch und hat nachgeschaut - und tja...






Wunderlauch heisst die Pflanze!


----------



## Mausoline (17. April 2012)

...und wirklich kein Maiglöckchen


----------



## Tatü (17. April 2012)

Bei Bärlauch bin ich immer vorsichtig. Er wird oft mit der Herbstzeitlosen verwechselt.


----------



## chayenne06 (17. April 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ...und wirklich kein Maiglöckchen


nein maiglöckchen sehen, von den Blättern abgesehen, anderst aus. 
aber ich glaube, man kann da dann den Unterschied einfach riechen! Denn Bärlauch hat ja wirklich einen besonderen Duft


----------



## HiFi XS (17. April 2012)

chayenne06 schrieb:


> nein maiglöckchen sehen, von den Blättern abgesehen, anderst aus.
> aber ich glaube, man kann da dann den Unterschied einfach riechen! Denn Bärlauch hat ja wirklich einen besonderen Duft



 Allerdings.  Wunderlauch, wie Bärlauch, reicht sehr nach Knoblauch  - der ganze Wald hat diesen 'besonderen Duft' gehabt


----------



## scylla (17. April 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Allerdings.  Wunderlauch, wie Bärlauch, reicht sehr nach Knoblauch  - der ganze Wald hat diesen 'besonderen Duft' gehabt



halb so schlimm... in der Wikipedia steht ja, dass dieser Wunderlauch auch essbar ist.
also keine Gefahr bei Verwechslung 
(schon probiert?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (17. April 2012)

Sie suchen wieder 
Vierbeinige wie Zweibeinige


----------



## HiFi XS (18. April 2012)

Veloce" data-source="post: 9417713"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Sie suchen wieder
> Vierbeinige wie Zweibeinige


Veloce - Der Schild ist sooooo süß   Klasse!



chayenne06 schrieb:


> nein maiglöckchen sehen, von den Blättern abgesehen, anderst aus....



Ja - Maiglöckchen sind ziemlich giftig. Auch wenn es Ählichkeiten gibt sieht doch anders aus. Hier zum Vergleich:








scylla schrieb:


> halb so schlimm... in der Wikipedia steht ja, dass dieser Wunderlauch auch essbar ist.
> also keine Gefahr bei Verwechslung
> (schon probiert?)



Klar hab alles über Wunder-Lauch im Wiki gelesen   Die Pflanze wird auch Seltsamer Lauch und "Berliner Bärlauch" genannt. Toll  Aber...selber stehe ich nicht so auf Bärlauch. Schmeck aber bestimmt gut.


----------



## Mausoline (28. Juli 2012)

Ist mir kurz vor der Bindelweghütte vor den Füßen über den Weg gezischt


----------



## Gelenke Steffen (29. Juli 2012)

eine kreuzotter...
schön aber giftig!


----------



## Mausoline (29. Juli 2012)

Der Hüttenwirt meinte, nach einem Biss sollte man innerhalb 2 Stunden behandelt werden, Wikipedia sagt was anderes.

Sie hat gezischt, bevor ich sie gesehen habe....da war ich unbemerkt wohl schon ziemlich nah dran


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Juli 2012)

Sowas ist doch mal ein tolles Erlebnis! Hab ich in der Gegend auch schon mal gesehen und eine mal am Walchensee. 
In Ägypten bin ich mal fast auf ne Sandviper gelatscht, und das im Bungalow-Dorf! Dass es eine war, hab ich auch erst am nächsten Morgen erfahren, weil irgendwelche Angestellten das arme Vieh umgebracht haben


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. August 2012)

oke, eine Kuh in den Bergen zu finden ist etz net unbedingt kurios  aber dieser kleine Kerl wahr schon unverschämt zutraulich und vorallem putzig hat sich die Stirn kraulen lassen und mein Radl beschnuppert leider hat er nicht ins Camelbak gepasst


----------



## VeloWoman (7. August 2012)

Wo ist der LIKE Button?


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. August 2012)

Am Rennsteig gesehen:


----------



## omgchiller (17. August 2012)

Kurios wars ned aber naja.

Bin beim fahren mit einer hand an ner Brennnessel hängen geblieben, mit ca. 30 km/h    jetzt "brennts"

edit: sry, bin keine lady, hab das übersehen wo ich hier bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ausreiterin (22. September 2012)

(2008) war zwar mit dem Rennrad (+mit meiner Freundin) unterwegs.. 
(aber unterwegs ist unterwegs, nicht wahr.....     ) 


Wir vermuteten damals, dass sich hier ein LKW-Fahrer von seiner langjährigen Mitfahrerin getrennt hatte...  (detailliertere Fotos vorhanden..  ; o )  )


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. September 2012)

Ich sag nur "Puppenmord"


----------



## Ausreiterin (22. September 2012)

* lach*

--- ja, war´n lustige und verdammt wilde Zeiten mit meiner BikeFreundin.. 
Momentan fahr ich ja leider meistens wieder allein rum.. 
(manchmal fahre ich zwar auch echt g e r n  allein und mit Mucke im Ohr - aber  nicht-allein  macht einfach manchmal mehr Laune - je wilder und verrückter die Stimmung, desto besser..   : o )   ) 
- jemand?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (22. September 2012)

das ist wirklich mal kurios 
Vor allem ist das doch schon eine Antiqutät, oder?


----------



## coast13 (22. September 2012)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> * lach*
> 
> Momentan fahr ich ja leider meistens wieder allein rum..
> (manchmal fahre ich zwar auch echt g e r n  allein und mit Mucke im Ohr - aber  nicht-allein  macht einfach manchmal mehr Laune - je wilder und verrückter die Stimmung, desto besser..   : o )   )
> - jemand?



mit Ziggis an Bord ??? ?!


----------



## Ausreiterin (22. September 2012)

Nee, das warn die von meiner Freundin! ich rauch seit 2001 nimmer 
(mit einer kleinen 1Jahres Pause 2007, in der ich nochmal kurz rückfällig wurde aus triftigem Grund).....  

ich bin auch ur-überglücklich, dass ich das Gestinke nun endgültig hinter mir hab..    Y E A H !
: o )


----------



## HiFi XS (22. September 2012)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ...
> Vor allem ist das doch schon eine Antiqutät, oder?



Kennst Dich aus was? 

Echt seltsamer Fund!


----------



## coast13 (22. September 2012)

Ausreiterin schrieb:


> .. in der ich nochmal kurz rückfällig wurde aus triftigem Grund).....



finde leider zu oft solche Gründe


----------



## Ausreiterin (22. September 2012)

yea, also wir warn auch komplett .. von der Rolle ... als wir die Entdeckung gemacht hatten..

also ich hab ja noch paar Photos von diesem echt außergewöhnlichen Fund auf Lager.. *feix * - aber die behalt ich mal lieber für mich, bevor ich hier rausgeschmissen werd.. ; o ) 

antiquiert wirkte die GummiFrau in jedem Fall auf uns, extremely dangerous, und gerade deswegen extremely fascinating.....

 ; )

triftige Gründe (Qualmen): auch jemand gestorben?  - ich BRAUCH es einfach NICHT MEHR! es gehört nicht mehr zu meinem Leben! Ich will nicht mehr Stinken ( vor allem aus dem Maul . . ) !!!  es ist nicht mein STIL !  ich werde nicht mehr Husten... 
(zumindest nicht DESwegen) 

hör einfach auf damit, Du brauchst es nimmer!!! 
es stinkt ECHT!  es ist SOWAS von eklig  - Du wirst die reine frische LUFT LIEBEN . . . . . . !!! 

stell Dir einfach vor, wie geil es sein wird, wenn Du davon befreit sein wirst ! morgen ! übermorgen ! in einer Woche umarmst Du die WELT um Dich rum !!!

Du brauchst es NICHT. 
Denk immer daran. 
egal, wie wenig Du rauchst, Du wirst BEFREIT sein..  ! 



das weiß ich einfach aus mir selbst heraus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ausreiterin (23. September 2012)

Ähm btw, ich wollte jetzt nicht den Fred hier in andere Richtungen lenken.. 

Also wieder zum Thema: 
1. Taille und Hüfte einer liegenden Frau... ; o ) 
ab 2.: auf einem der 7 Bamberger Hügel entdeckt.. (2008)


----------



## Ausreiterin (23. September 2012)

1-Überwinternde Tiere an einem geheimen Ort.. (2008)

2-Heimat..


----------



## Ausreiterin (23. September 2012)

Fuchzigster Breitengrad (leider mit Schmierereien verunziert)

Rast mit Fütterung der Meute.. (Gag.. ) : o ) 

Paradiestal (Fränkische Schweiz) mal anders.. 

Schlechtgelaunter Kletterfels (auch Paradiestal, glaub ich, oder parallel in nem Tal)


----------



## Silvermoon (23. September 2012)

Die Kontur des Kletterfelsen finde ich super, wie ein Kopf im Seitenprofil.
Aber die Gummipuppe war auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Ausreiterin (23. September 2012)

Lungenzwerge unterwegs..  [Anspielung auf [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkR7bTJfkcs"]BÃ¼rger and the PrettyBoys Kekse - YouTube[/nomedia] ]  - damals 2009 ham wir uns dadrüber so amüsieren können, dass wir den Text kreativ weiterverwurschtet haben... issi kiksi is minsch..trililililii.... ussu kuksu us munsch.. trululululuuu........  (am schluss des songs.. )  - Bürger and the pretty boys haben sogar mal in Bamberg auf dem Blues- und Jazzfestival gespielt 2009.. grins... ist ja das Seitenprojekt von absoluten Spitzen-Profi-Musikern verschiedenster Coleur... !!!

Hohlkreuz.. - ähm nein: HolzKreuz in der Fränkischen Schweiz (über ... mir fällz grad ned ein) 

ArchiNatur  PUR . . .     

Johanni aufm Berg..


----------



## Ausreiterin (23. September 2012)

* knicks*  
Freut mich ! : o )  Danke für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hhiuji (27. September 2012)

Eine kuriose Geschichte die mir vor einiger Zeit passiert ist. Glaubt es oder auch nicht aber es ist wahr:

Während einer Tour bekam ich plötzlich einen rießen Schreck, als ich spürte, dass mich was am Kopf packte (kein Helm!). Aus Panik fuhr ich einen ruckartigen "Schlenker" und blickte zur Seite. Ich erblickte einen Greifvogel der zuvor auf meinem Kopf landen wollte. Ich vermute, dass es sich um einen Falken gehandelt hat, der an Menschen gewöhnt war. Diese Vermutung kommt daher, da in der Nähe eine Falknerei war.


----------



## Eike. (28. September 2012)

Oder es war einer der gerade brütete und sein Nest verteidigen wollte. Von so einem bin ich auch schon sehr ausdauernd angegriffen worden bis ich umgedreht habe.


----------



## VeloWoman (29. September 2012)

Habe bei mir im Wald auch ein paar braune Milane die so drauf sind.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. Oktober 2012)

Bei uns war's letztens ne kleine Spinne, die glaubte, uns mit ihrem Netz, quer über den Weg gespannt, aufhalten zu können:



Wir mussten's leider zerstören, um weiterfahren zu können...


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Oktober 2012)

Mir ist am Strand auch so was passiert - wurde von brütende Seeschwalben angegriffen.

Habe ich schon im Fun Album gepostet aber passt hier gut. Habe das schöne Exemplar in Wunsiedel im Fichtelgebirge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gefunden.


----------



## Herzchen (23. Oktober 2012)

Das ist eine Raupe, oder


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Oktober 2012)

Herzchen schrieb:


> Das ist eine Raupe, oder



 ja - I stop for catepillars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Und diese war sehr sehr schön. Aber als ich sie näher anschauen wollte, rollte sie sich, zeigte diese kömische Gesicht und blieb um den Stock gewickelt. Hab so eine noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Oktober 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> schöne Exemplar in Wunsiedel im Fichtelgebirge



Hier die aktuelle Wetterlage zum FiGe:







passt auch zu "kurioses Unterwegs"..mal schauen wie´s mitm Radln heut so wird


----------



## niceann (27. Oktober 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Hier die aktuelle Wetterlage zum FiGe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Guten Morgen,

viel Spaß beim ersten Snow Ride!!
Have Fun!


----------



## HiFi XS (27. Oktober 2012)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Hier die aktuelle Wetterlage zum FiGe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  Nicht nur die Trails dort sind eine Reise wert - auch die Loipen! Mehr FOTOS!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (27. Oktober 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Nicht nur die Trails dort sind eine Reise wert - auch die Loipen! *Mehr FOTOS*!


 
da schließ ich mich an..


----------



## Deleted168745 (27. Oktober 2012)

--> ..so geschehen im "Einsatz-Fred" ...  keine Trails..dafür Sturm und Skipiste


----------



## laterra (27. Oktober 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> ja - I stop for catepillars
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wie geil und ich dachte das Gesicht wäre gephotoshopt


----------



## HiFi XS (18. November 2012)

riesige blätter gefunden auf dem weg nach Hause nach einer Tour...


----------



## lucie (18. November 2012)

...nööö, Du hast nur kleine Hände...


----------



## Principiante (26. November 2012)

...genau!


Hier von mir etwas seltsam zu deutendes:








...gestern gesehen in Thailand.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (26. November 2012)

Was gibt's da zu deuten?? Da kann man Fahrräder mieten und die Autofahrer müssen an der Stelle auf die Biker aufpassen, die Unfälle bauen, weil sie während des Fahrens die Gebrauchsanweisung des neu gemieteten Fahrrads lesen.
Is doch ganz logisch!


----------



## Principiante (27. November 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> riesige blätter gefunden auf dem weg nach Hause nach einer Tour...





...übrigens HiFi, DAS sind große Blätter :














LG, Principiate!

P.S.: Ich wollte noch ein Bild von dem dazugehörigen Baum reinstellen, er war zu big.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (27. November 2012)

Principiante schrieb:
			
		

>


Der ist hunderpro genverändert^^ und steht doch bestimmt nicht in Deutschland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (27. November 2012)

@Principiante - WOW! Nu - das ist ein Blatt!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (18. Dezember 2012)

Grad ne nette Tour gedreht, und das hier gefunden:


----------



## Ausreiterin (18. Dezember 2012)

es weihnachtet sehr...   ) 
sogar im Wald anscheinend!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Dezember 2012)

Wieso muss ich da jetzt an den uralten Blondinenwitz denken!?!?!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (19. Dezember 2012)

@WarriorPrincess: Hüstel, Hüstel... Gaaanz zufällig bin ich auch blond. Aber nur auffem Kopp, nich innen drinne


----------



## WarriorPrincess (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich ebenso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coast13 (29. Dezember 2012)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> Grad ne nette Tour gedreht, und das hier gefunden:



Hatte ich heut auch ! Mit frischen Kerzen :






Gruß

Frank


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Dezember 2012)

Das "herzige" Innere eines gefällten Baumes entdeckte ich heute auf meiner Tour:






...hoffe, man kann es gut erkennen 


Wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Januar 2013)

Etwas eher makabres (nichts für schwache Nerven  )








Da hat ein Reh wohl kein Glück gehabt...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (13. Januar 2013)

Ja, sowas findet man auch leider immer wieder im Wald.


----------



## Micha-L (13. Januar 2013)

Gibts bei Euch Wölfe? 

Ein Fuchs wird das ja kaum verbrochen haben.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Januar 2013)

Wir haben erstmal ein Wildschwein vermutet. An der Stelle war der Boden total aufgewühlt. Kann aber natürlich auch vom Kampf mit jedem anderen Tier stammen. Das war halt der traurige Überrest...


----------



## redVellocet (13. Januar 2013)

Das kann auch einfach der Jägersmann verbrochen haben, der hat bei uns auch schonmal paarweise Rehbeinchen liegen lassen.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (13. Januar 2013)

Könnte aber auch ein wildernder Hund gewesen sein.


----------



## Ope (13. Januar 2013)

Es könnte aber auch einen natürlichen Todes gestorben sein und die Füchse, Dachse, Wildschweine (ja, die fressen auch Fleisch)usw. haben sich darüber her gemacht


----------



## scratch_a (13. Januar 2013)

Vermutung geht bei uns trotzdem stark zu Wildschwein...alles außenrum war gefroren bzw. leicht mit Schnee bedeckt und an der Stelle war der komplette Boden etwas aufgewühlt.
Und da sonst keinerlei Reste oder Blut mehr zu sehen war, war es wohl eher ein Tier, was das Reh komplett gefressen hat. Da scheidet für mich ein Hund aus und auch bei einem Jäger hätte man mehr Spuren gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (13. Januar 2013)

Wildschweine reißen doch keine Rehe?


----------



## ole88 (14. Januar 2013)

es war der hund von baskersville


----------



## Ope (14. Januar 2013)

Micha-L schrieb:


> Wildschweine reißen doch keine Rehe?



Kranke Rehe schon, Wildschweine sind Allesfresser und fressen auch Aas und kranke Tiere. Sogar auch Rehwild oder Kitzen wenn sie es schaffen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Januar 2013)

Autsch, dieses Wissen wird mich bei meinen morgendlichen Fahrten zum Dienst an bestimmten Stellen im Wald noch etwas mehr beschleunigen...


----------



## 4mate (5. Februar 2013)

...aus anderen Unterforen, 
heute Mittag im Thread
*Was Hört Ihr Grade Im Moment?...*


Sarrois schrieb:


> > Zitat von *LittleBoomer*
> >
> >
> > _Das Geschrei meiner Frau......_


----------



## scylla (5. Februar 2013)

... Schnee-Gewitter 
(live erlebt auf der höchsten Bodenwelle der Gegend )


----------



## Eddigofast (5. Februar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> ... Schnee-Gewitter
> (live erlebt auf der höchsten Bodenwelle der Gegend )



Das hatte ich heute auch Sonnenschein und Schneesturm innerhalb von Minuten, hoffentlich kommt der Frühling bald!


----------



## Opernfreunde (5. Februar 2013)




----------



## Pfadfinderin (4. März 2013)

Ich bin zwar hier schon zig mal dran vorbeigefahren, hatte aber nie was zum Fotografieren dabei. Wobei ich schon zugeben muss, dass die Performance mit dem Handy noch arg zu wünschen übrig lässt....
Auf jeden Fall: Hier lernen die Autos rechen





...und hier wird heiße Luft produziert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (4. März 2013)

Pups ist super!


----------



## Mausoline (7. März 2013)

Zur Zeit Werbung im Radio, ungefähr so

Neueröffnung Bike-Laden. Beim Kauf eines Damenrades gratis einen Einkaufskorb
beim Kauf eines Herrenrades gratis eine leistungsfähige LED-Lampe


----------



## scylla (8. März 2013)

na Gott sei Dank haben sie in Schriftform wenigstens die Unisex-Formulierung "sportliches Rad" gewählt...


----------



## HiFi XS (8. März 2013)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Zur Zeit Werbung im Radio, ungefähr so
> 
> Neueröffnung Bike-Laden. Beim Kauf eines Damenrades gratis einen Einkaufskorb
> beim Kauf eines Herrenrades gratis eine leistungsfähige LED-Lampe



 ist richtig! wobei ist so was dämliches nur zum lachen!  So eine Formulierung wäre zurecht in manchen Länder glatt verboten.


----------



## HiFi XS (10. März 2013)

Heute habe etwas im Wald gesehen, was ich in meinem bisherigen Leben noch nie gesehen habe: 






Lebendige Spinnen im Schnee. Nicht eine oder zwei!  Die waren überall.


----------



## basti138 (10. März 2013)

Invasion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystik-1 (10. März 2013)

iiiiii :-O
auch ohne Schnee ^^


----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. März 2013)

Iiieh...
Aber das Foto sieht echt cool aus find ich, so mit nur weiß, außer der kleinen Spinne!


----------



## scylla (11. März 2013)

süüüüß!


----------



## Gezeitenfuerst (11. März 2013)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Heute habe etwas im Wald gesehen, was ich in meinem bisherigen Leben noch nie gesehen habe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die sind vor Euch geflohen !

=> hier der wissenschaftliche Beweis.


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (11. März 2013)

Gezeitenfuerst schrieb:


> Die sind vor Euch geflohen !
> 
> => hier der wissenschaftliche Beweis.


 Schön wär´s


----------



## scylla (11. März 2013)

Gezeitenfuerst schrieb:


> Die sind vor Euch geflohen !
> 
> => hier der wissenschaftliche Beweis.



nein
"Manche reagierten derart kopflos, dass sie sogar auf die Geräuschquelle zuliefen..."



PS:


----------



## HiFi XS (13. März 2013)

Ich denke es hat mit dem Kälteeinbruch nach dem Frühlingswetter Anfang der Woche zu tun gehabt.


----------



## Principiante (31. März 2013)

...gestern im Tegeler Forst :
















Ich wünsche Euch frohe Ostern!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (31. März 2013)




----------



## ole88 (3. April 2013)

oha ein fahrrad im wald, das echt kurios


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (5. April 2013)

ole88 schrieb:


> oha ein fahrrad im wald, das echt kurios




 

...Dein Deutsch ist auch kurios...


----------



## HiFi XS (7. April 2013)

Nicht schlecht...






Noch besser 



​


----------



## Principiante (7. April 2013)

geil!


----------



## ole88 (11. April 2013)

Principiante schrieb:


> ...Dein Deutsch ist auch kurios...


welches deutsch? kannst net lesen was kleingschriebn is? schlecht


----------



## Principiante (12. April 2013)

ole88 schrieb:


> welches deutsch? kannst net lesen was kleingschriebn is? schlecht



Ne, aber Du kannst keinen ganzen Satz schreiben... da klingeln einem ja die Ohren. ( Zitat von ole88 Beitrag anzeigen
oha ein fahrrad im wald, das echt kurios )  es heißt: das ist echt kurios.

Außerdem, wenn Du den Sinn dieses Threads nicht verstehst, dann poste hier doch bitte nicht!
Und Tschüß!


----------



## humpy (16. April 2013)

Hab mich am vergangenen Sonntag (mal wieder...) im Wald verfahren, dafür endlich entdeckt, wo die Sieben Zwerge hausen.

Vom Schneewittchen aber leider keine Spur


----------



## Principiante (16. April 2013)

ist ja witzig!
War das echt weit im Wald drin?

Und dein Bike ist auch nett 

Greez, 
Principiante!


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. April 2013)

Wie cool!!!

Und Schneewittchen ist bestimmt daheim und kocht für die Männlein


----------



## Sleyvas (17. April 2013)

Die Zwerge sind ja scharf! Sowas entlockt einem beim Biken direkt ein Grinsen mehr.

Ich muss mal gucken...mir wurde von einem Baum mit Schuhen dran hier in der Gegend erzählt, an dem wohl ein netter Trail beginnt. Das muss ich unbedingt bildlich festhalten, wenn dem tatsächlich so ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (18. April 2013)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Die Zwerge sind ja scharf! Sowas entlockt einem beim Biken direkt ein Grinsen mehr.
> 
> Ich muss mal gucken...mir wurde von einem Baum mit Schuhen dran hier in der Gegend erzählt, an dem wohl ein netter Trail beginnt. Das muss ich unbedingt bildlich festhalten, wenn dem tatsächlich so ist



Vermutlich Hohe Kanzel? 

Habe aber bisher auch nur davon erzählt bekommen und ihn noch nicht selbst gesehen.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Sleyvas (18. April 2013)

Genau da, kenne es aber auch nur vom Hörensagen. Im Laufe der nächsten Wochen wird das jedenfalls mal einer eingehenden Prüfung unterzogen und dokumentiert!


----------



## loui-w (19. April 2013)

Und seit kurzem hängt auch eine graue Jogginghose am Baum. Den hättest du aber sehen müssen als du auf der Kanzel warst, es gibt ja nur zwei Wege hoch. Oder bist du den gleichen Weg rauf und runter gefahren?


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (19. April 2013)

*lol* Wer hat die denn dahin gestellt??


----------



## Sleyvas (19. April 2013)

Ich bin zuletzt am vergangenen Samstag von der Platte aus über die Kanzel nach Niederseelbach gefahren...kommt man da an dem Teil vorbei? Ich bin da bisher immer nur stumpf hinter wem anderes her gegurkt und mir ist der Baum zumindest nie aufgefallen. 

Wird Zeit, dass ich mal (sonntags) bei euch mitfahre, Carsten hat sich schon beschwert...ich kenne die Trails noch nicht wirklich gut. Den Baum will ich nämlich mal sehen


----------



## loui-w (19. April 2013)

Dann bist du mit Sicherheit am Schuhbaum vorbeigefahren, der ist sogar in den OSM Karten eingezeichnet.
Ich denke auch dass du mal mit uns fahren solltest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (5. Mai 2013)

So Ladies, ich präsentiere: der bereits erwähnte Schuhbaum!


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (6. Mai 2013)

Voll gut!! Hängen da zufällig schicke Schuhe in Größe 42 dran??


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Mai 2013)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> So Ladies, ich präsentiere: der bereits erwähnte Schuhbaum!



  Voll gut!


----------



## Principiante (8. Mai 2013)




----------



## malerosh (5. Juli 2013)

In Oberösterreich wachsen ziemlich seltsame Pilze. Hab mich nicht getraut den mit zu nehmen, war mir nicht sicher ob der essbar ist


----------



## Ausreiterin (8. Juli 2013)

Ja, ich denke, ich hätt ihn auch nicht mitgenommen.... 
.. hmm.. sieht nämlich ziemlich holzig/zäh aus..
;o)


----------



## mäxx__ (9. Juli 2013)

Wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten; meine Frau war mit auf dieser Tour (daher poste ich einfach mal im LO), als wir dies hier fanden...


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (9. Juli 2013)




----------



## Frau Rauscher (9. Juli 2013)

Kuh mitten auf dem Trail


----------



## coast13 (9. Juli 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Kuh mitten auf dem Trail



tja, die hat nun mal das Hausrecht da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franziskarrr (9. Juli 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10755631&postcount=21723

oben den schriftzug rausgenommen (aber warum) oder hier im nachhinein eingefügt?




mäxx schrieb:


> Wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten; meine Frau war mit auf dieser Tour (daher poste ich einfach mal im LO), als wir dies hier fanden...


----------



## mäxx__ (10. Juli 2013)

@franziskarrr

den smily hast du aber schon gesehen...


----------



## Ruppi-Konuppi (17. Juli 2013)

den Witz raff ich jetz nich


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. September 2013)

Also in der Fränkischen Schweiz gelten schon seltsame Gesetze...



Ob die Vögel das wissen?


----------



## 4mate (8. September 2013)

Ist sarkastisch gemeint..................... von den Kletterern 
http://www.ostbayern-climb.de/mcblog/mcblog_doDetail.php?lfd=435


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. September 2013)

Googlen kann ich auch. 
Aber ich fand's trotzdem komisch und passend für den Thread


----------



## Mausoline (15. September 2013)

uaaaahhh...kreisch.... solche Scheibenwischer will ich auch  







Leider nicht von mir das Foto! aber empfehlenswerter Fred

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=649932


Super Tipp von Votex Tox  genau das Richtige bei dem Wetter


----------



## nikl69 (23. September 2013)

bin gerade zu blöd.......
....geschafft

Da wurde direkt an einer alten Handesltraße ein Kloster entdeckt. Heute ist das ein schöner Trail, der ein oder andere wirds kennen, die Birkenhainer.


----------



## malerosh (24. September 2013)

warum haben die denn die Eimer über die Schädel gestülpt? Aus Angst man könnte die Personen erkennen  Oder wegen der Privatsphäre. Soll ja niemand sehen welche Nonne oder Mönch sich auf die faule Haut gelegt hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (24. September 2013)

nikl69 schrieb:


> bin gerade zu blöd.......
> ....geschafft
> 
> Da wurde direkt an einer alten Handesltraße ein Kloster entdeckt. Heute ist das ein schöner Trail, der ein oder andere wirds kennen, die Birkenhainer.



Oh ja! Auch wenn der Forst gerade wieder mal ein Teilstück kurz vor Hanau versaut hat.


----------



## nikl69 (24. September 2013)

> Oh ja! Auch wenn der Forst gerade wieder mal ein Teilstück kurz vor Hanau versaut hat.



 welches? wenn mich diese verfluchte Erkältung losgelassen hätte, wäre ich dort heute gefahren.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. September 2013)

Das neben den Strommasten.


----------



## EsiCan (26. September 2013)

coast13 schrieb:


> tja, die hat nun mal das Hausrecht da



oder die ist lebensmüde und hat kein Gleis gefunden


----------



## ---- (30. September 2013)




----------



## Veloce (4. Oktober 2013)

Heute  bei der Cafepause in Küchelscheid .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (25. Januar 2014)

Neulich in der Stadt - hier war wohl jemand auf einem Maskotchentrip.


----------



## Mausoline (26. Januar 2014)

Messi, Bude ist zu voll


----------



## Bikebetti (2. März 2014)

Hallo
Im Hintertaunus








Leider nur mit dem Handy.
Gruß Bikebetti


----------



## Principiante (2. März 2014)

könnt Ihr bald gegen lange Ohren tauschen...


----------



## HiFi XS (3. März 2014)

In der Hauptstadt am 26.01. aufgenommen...Wir sehen vielen verkrustete Fahrrader am Spreerand, aber das war das erste mal, dass ich sowas auf Tour gesehen habe - am Verbindungskanal in Kreuzberg.


----------



## zembo (3. März 2014)

Das ist eine Simson Schwalbe, nahezu unverbastelter Originalzustand.


----------



## Mausoline (16. März 2014)

Heute beim Laufen - Wildschweinsammelstelle
alleine geh o. fahr ich hier nie vorbei

Links vom Weg




Rechts vom Weg


----------



## Principiante (17. März 2014)

... in Saalbach vor ein paar Tagen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1585351


----------



## Principiante (6. April 2014)

Ziemlich große Ringelnatter hat heute meinen Weg gekreuzt... cool.


----------



## Mausoline (6. April 2014)

Ja die Tiere genießen wie wir das Wetter 

Bei mir versuchte heute eine Riesenhirschkuh 3 mal den Weg zu kreuzen. Sie blieb am Wegrand stehn, schaute mich an und rannte wieder in den Wald hinein. 100 m weiter stand sie wieder da, schaute mich an und wieder zurück in den Wald. Ich glaub dann hat sie noch mehr Gas gegeben. In der Ferne sah ich sie ein 3.Mal aufm Weg stehn, sie schaute mich an und lief dann übern Weg. Sie hatte mehr Angst vor mir, dabei hätte ich gegen sie keine Chance gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (6. April 2014)

Wahnsinn @Principiante - in Berlin? Wie schön!


----------



## Principiante (7. April 2014)

@Mausoline :  Vielleicht konnte sie sich auch nicht zwischen Angst und Neugier entscheiden 

@HiFi XS  : Ja, die war nett.


----------



## HinxundKunx (7. April 2014)

vielleicht hat sie dich von weitem immer für ne artgenossin gehalten


----------



## Principiante (7. April 2014)

@HinxundKunx :


----------



## Principiante (27. April 2014)

So, hier seht Ihr mal mit wem ich letztes Wochenende unterwegs war... 







Osterhasen Freeride in der Fränkischen Schweiz.


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (27. April 2014)

DU warst das also, und hast überall die schönen, bunten Eier versteckt


----------



## Ausreiterin (27. April 2014)

Ui.. dann warst ja in meiner Nähe unterwegs! (Bamberg liegt ja so pi mal Daumen nordwestlich am Rande der Fränkischen Schweiz würd ich mal behaupten wolln...) und das aus Berlin! gute Wahl! (die Fränkische Schweiz UND Berlin... )  
(meine 2 Schwestern wohnen schon ganz lange in Berlin und waren auch über Ostern in der alten Heimat hier)  
- wir waren auch radeln.. in einem Wald, der früher von den Amerikanern genutzt wurde und der jetzt, nachdem die Amis im Herbst dann endgültig aus Bamberg abziehen, schon befahrbar ist -> auch zwei, drei vormals abgesperrte Areale darf man jetzt betreten und erforschen... - was ich so liebe!!!  .. in den großen Lagerhallen kann man schöne Klang-Experimente machen, der Hall ist wohl unübertrefflich..

[Edit(h) hat die Smileys berichtigt..]


----------



## Principiante (27. April 2014)

@Ausreiterin : coole Sache, sowas mach ich auch gern!
(Ich bin schon von klein auf in der Fränkischen Schweiz unterwegs = öfters in Urlaub und liebe sie! )

Wir waren im Bikepark Osternohe, war wieder prima!
Auch die ganzen Osterbrunnen waren wunderschön.
LG, Principiante!


----------



## Ausreiterin (29. April 2014)

Danke! yep - coole Sache..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (6. Mai 2014)

jaaa..seufz..Fränkische Schweiz (demnächst erobern werd') --> Umzug ins Ausland ^^


----------



## Principiante (6. Mai 2014)

@VeloWoman :
Echt, ziehst Du weg?
Wo gehts denn hin, wenn ich fragen darf?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Mai 2014)

VeloWoman schrieb:


> jaaa..seufz..Fränkische Schweiz (demnächst erobern werd') --> Umzug ins Ausland ^^


 


noch eine Mtb-Bikerin weniger!

Aber vielleicht bleibt dir sowas erspart


----------



## VeloWoman (8. Mai 2014)

ach herrje..da würde meine Nase schreiend davon laufen ....


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Mai 2014)

wir versinken in Birkenpollen....

Korrektur - das sind keine Pollen - das sind Pappel Flugsamen


----------



## Lahmschnecke (8. Mai 2014)

HiFi, hab´ mir grade Dein Album angeschaut - schöne Bilder, wirklich! Aber am besten gefällt mir das Bild mit "Federgabel-Susi" - ein tolles Mädels-Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (8. Mai 2014)

Es wird Zeit, dass ich Euch hier das Fähncheskreuz vorstelle.
Für mich so eine Art Wohlfühlort. 
Das Wegkreuz aus dem 17. JH mit dem später angeklebten Blech-Fähnchen, errichtet auf einem römischen Grabfeld, ist definitiv ein Kuriosum.


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Mai 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit, dass ich Euch hier das Fähncheskreuz vorstelle.
> Für mich so eine Art Wohlfühlort.
> Das Wegkreuz aus dem 17. JH mit dem später angeklebten Blech-Fähnchen, errichtet auf einem römischen Grabfeld, ist definitiv ein Kuriosum.Anhang anzeigen 291459


 
Mach ein Paar nahaufnahmen! Sieht wirklich interessant aus.


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Mai 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> HiFi, hab´ mir grade Dein Album angeschaut - schöne Bilder, wirklich! Aber am besten gefällt mir das Bild mit "Federgabel-Susi" - ein tolles Mädels-Bild


 
Danke - sind ja alle Handypics   (übrigens, die Jungs hier waren sehr angetan von Federgabel-Susi aka @xsusix   nicht zuletzt wegen ihrem sehr schön aufgebauten Rades)


----------



## swe68 (8. Mai 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Mach ein Paar nahaufnahmen! Sieht wirklich interessant aus.


Mache ich


----------



## Lahmschnecke (11. Mai 2014)

Namensschwester - auch auf Trail unterwegs


----------



## murmel04 (11. Mai 2014)

na an der ziehst du aber locker vorbei


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Mai 2014)

Ich hätte letztens fast eine überfahren. Ist mir aus dem Unterholz heraus völlig unerwartet vors Vorderrad gerannt. Konnte gerade noch bremsen und ausweichen.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (13. Mai 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich hätte letztens fast eine überfahren. Ist mir aus dem Unterholz heraus völlig unerwartet vors Vorderrad gerannt. Konnte gerade noch bremsen und ausweichen.


hahaha...


----------



## Principiante (14. Mai 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich hätte letztens fast eine überfahren. Ist mir aus dem Unterholz heraus völlig unerwartet vors Vorderrad gerannt. Konnte gerade noch bremsen und ausweichen.


----------



## swe68 (18. Mai 2014)

"Mangrovenwälder" im Mönchbruchgebiet südlich vom Main
Seit dem Hochwasser letztes Jahr steht rechts und links des Weges das Wasser. Die Frösche und Gänse freuen sich. Der Weg ist das einzige, was da über ca. 200m noch trocken ist.





Panorama mit dem iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Mai 2014)

Ja, so ähnlich hatten wir es vor ca. 2 Wochen bei uns ums Eck.
Großkrotzenburger Everglades:





Bloß nicht von dem schmalen Damm abkommen, sonst gibt es Entengrütze zum Nachtisch.


----------



## lucie (23. Mai 2014)




----------



## Mausoline (24. Mai 2014)

bist du auch probegefahren


----------



## swe68 (25. Mai 2014)

Und nun die gewünschten Detailbilder vom Fähncheskreuz!


----------



## swe68 (25. Mai 2014)

Aber ich habe noch ein Kuriosum. 
Dieses Auto begeistert mich als überzeugte Fahrerin der alten Mercedes A-Klasse. Es wurden nur 250 von dieser Formel 1-Edition produziert! Allzu viele dürfte es davon also nicht mehr geben (dürfte etwa "mein" Jahrgang sein, also um 2002)

 Ist "nur" ein A160, mein A170 hängt den vermutlich ab.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (26. Mai 2014)

ich bilde mir ein, das hier schonmal gesehen zu haben:

Weihnachtsdeko in Ligurien


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Mai 2014)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich bilde mir ein, das hier schonmal gesehen zu haben:
> 
> Weihnachtsdeko in Ligurien


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Mai 2014)

swe68 schrieb:


> ... Es wurden nur 250 von dieser Formel 1-Edition produziert!...  Ist "nur" ein A160, mein A170 hängt den vermutlich ab.


Eigentlich sollte so ein Sondermodell doch von AMG sein 
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja bald wieder eine A-Klasse als Sondermodell mit der Formel Startnummer 1 

Der sommerliche Wihnachtsbaum aus Finale ist auch klasse 

Und zum "Hochsitzrad": neulich habe ich in der Stadt ein Modernes aus Carbon gesehen 
frage mich seitdem, wie macht man das mit dem Auf- und Absteigen im dichten Straßenverkehr?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. Mai 2014)

Votec Tox schrieb:


> Und zum "Hochsitzrad": neulich habe ich in der Stadt ein Modernes aus Carbon gesehen
> frage mich seitdem, wie macht man das mit dem Auf- und Absteigen im dichten Straßenverkehr?



Trackstand natürlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sleyvas (2. Juni 2014)

Öhm...joa. Kunst nennt es sich wohl


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Juni 2014)

Im Bikeurlaub auf La Gomera im Hafen vom Valle Gran Rey.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (12. August 2014)

Heute entdeckt: Der Brezn-Baum


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. August 2014)




----------



## barbarissima (12. August 2014)

Oh wie schön  Solche Pflanzerln sollten auf jeder Tour bereit stehen


----------



## MamaOnTour (15. August 2014)

Mitten im Wald ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beuze1 (15. August 2014)

*Bergziege am großen Feldberg?*





*oder doch eher Zombie-Apokalypse*





.


----------



## lucie (27. August 2014)

Na, das ist mal ein Fatbike...


----------



## HiFi XS (27. August 2014)

fatbike ultra


----------



## Mausoline (22. September 2014)

Ist zwar schon älter, passt aber zum Wetter  

http://www.swr3.de/Welt-auf-Schwaeb...eder/-/id=47308/did=493234/172ygwn/index.html


----------



## scylla (4. November 2014)

Kannibalen-Fliegen an meinem Fahrrad!


----------



## Principiante (4. November 2014)

uhhh, wie eklig


----------



## HiFi XS (30. November 2014)




----------



## lucie (30. November 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


>


----------



## HiFi XS (30. November 2014)

gut umfunktioniert


----------



## Mausoline (18. Februar 2015)

ACHTUNG!!!



....und plötzlich war die Loipe weg  ab 16 Uhr nur noch Skating möglich 

die entgegenkommenden Klassiker standen plötzlich ziemlich doof da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2015)

ist doch perfekt


----------



## Lenka K. (19. Februar 2015)

Der Vorteil vom Klassikski ist doch, dass frau überall laufen kann und problemlos eigene Spur legt. Mit Skatingski wird's recht mühsam ... Und so ein 2-meter Ski hat auch was .

Aber da spricht die Skatingslegasthenikerin, die das Langlaufen vor 40 Jahren gelernt hat, wo es halt nix anderes als Klassikstil gab .

Lenka K.


----------



## Principiante (2. März 2015)

Berlin Kreuzberg, direkt vor der Feuerwehr.
Keine Ahnung, was das bedeutet.
LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (2. März 2015)

Das ist Trend-Sport...  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shoe_tossing


----------



## Mausoline (2. März 2015)




----------



## scylla (2. März 2015)

ich bin zu alt, um sowas zu verstehen


----------



## HiFi XS (2. März 2015)

Das gibt's überall - nicht nur in Berlin. Ich wundere mich, dass das noch unbekannt ist.

Hier ein Video von *2009 (BBC)*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/8334137.stm


----------



## scylla (2. März 2015)

Bei uns aufm Dorf zieht man die Schuhe an, statt sie über Laternenpfähle zu schmeißen 
Hab ich echt noch nicht gehört.


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. März 2015)

Sowas hab ich nur mal am Rennsteig gesehen. Ausgelatschte Wanderschuhe, an Wegweisern aufgehangen. Aber im Ort?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (5. März 2015)

Sowas gibts doch gefühlt seit den 80ern in jedem ordentlichen amerikanischen Ghetto ;-)


----------



## HiFi XS (5. März 2015)

Richtig ... und nicht unbedingt 'Ghetto'. Das ist einfach ein Grossstadt Phänomen.


----------



## Principiante (6. März 2015)

...hier, gestern an der U-Bahn:





Steht wohl schon länger da , na ich würd' ja vielleicht ko..en


----------



## HiFi XS (6. März 2015)

Das ist Vogelkot oder? U-Bahn nähe?


----------



## Schwimmer (6. März 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Das ist Vogelkot oder? U-Bahn nähe?



ja schaut nach den Hinterlassenschaften von Tauben aus, Flugratten heißen die doch in Berlin ...


----------



## HiFi XS (6. März 2015)

Die Gehwege und Fahrradabstelplätze unter den U-Bahnbrücken... nur auf eigene Gefahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (7. März 2015)




----------



## HiFi XS (25. März 2015)

Heute  früh im Treptower Park gefunden. Bin mir nicht sicher, was das ist --- oder war. Vielleicht weiss jemand.


----------



## Principiante (25. März 2015)

Einbruchssichere Meisenwohnung


----------



## mtbbee (25. März 2015)

Könnte ein 500 V Zählerkasten aus den 60er 70 Jahren sein. Wurde damals für Drehstrom verwendet. Vielleicht oben die Sicherungen, Mitte der Zähler und unten die Verteilerkabel.

EAW erinnert mich an PA Unterricht


----------



## HiFi XS (25. März 2015)

Was ist PA?


----------



## Schwimmer (26. März 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Was ist PA?



Das kommt von drüben:
VEB *E*lektro-*A*pparate-*W*erke Berlin-Treptow „Friedrich Ebert“ (*EAW*)
*P*roduktive *A*rbeit (*PA*)


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. März 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Das kommt von drüben:
> *P*roduktive *A*rbeit (*PA*)



Jepp, Unterricht in der Produktion, Schüler an die Werkbank!


----------



## lucie (26. März 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Jepp, Unterricht in der Produktion, Schüler an die Werkbank!



Wieso  ? War doch super - kein Unterricht, lustig war's und man konnte so richtigen Blödsinn machen, Schüler waren ja nicht an den Fünfjahrplan gebunden.  Und mal ehrlich, geschadet hat das ja auch nicht wirklich. Im Gegenteil - im Vergleich zu Heute sind die Meisten ohne zwei linke Hände ins Berufsleben eingestiegen.


----------



## Schwimmer (26. März 2015)

" ... lerne Ostdeutsch ... "

A C H T U N G
S A T I R E:


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. März 2015)

lucie schrieb:


> Wieso  ? War doch super - kein Unterricht, lustig war's und man konnte so richtigen Blödsinn machen, Schüler waren ja nicht an den Fünfjahrplan gebunden.  Und mal ehrlich, geschadet hat das ja auch nicht wirklich. Im Gegenteil - im Vergleich zu Heute sind die Meisten ohne zwei linke Hände ins Berufsleben eingestiegen.



Sag das mal meiner alten Dame. Die war, im Gegensatz zu ihrer Mutter, ein richtiges Mädchen und hat sich auch nie schmutzig gemacht. Die hat da richtig gelitten und immer noch zwei linke Hände.
Später bekam sie dann auch noch mich. Ein Kind das immer dreckig war, alles angefasst und ausprobiert hat, mit zwei Jahren am liebsten Ascheautofahrer werden wollte (wegen des großen Autos) und dann auch noch ein Bauhandwerk gelernt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (27. März 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Sag das mal meiner alten Dame. Die war, im Gegensatz zu ihrer Mutter, ein richtiges Mädchen und hat sich auch nie schmutzig gemacht. Die hat da richtig gelitten und immer noch zwei linke Hände.
> Später bekam sie dann auch noch mich. Ein Kind das immer dreckig war, alles angefasst und ausprobiert hat, mit zwei Jahren am liebsten Ascheautofahrer werden wollte (wegen des großen Autos) und dann auch noch ein Bauhandwerk gelernt hat.



Manche Eigenschaften überspringen einfach 'mal eine Generation ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. März 2015)

Ja, Oma war echt cool. Klettern im Karakorum, Ski fahren, Tageswanderungen von 50 km. Dazu handwerklich begabt. Möbel reparieren, tapezieren, streichen, Teppich und Fliesen verlegen, verputzen, Elektroleitungen ziehen, Lampen anschließen, Löcher in Wände bohren und mit selbstgemachten Holzdübeln versehen... Blieb ihr ja auch nichts anderes übrig. Opa konnte nicht mal nen Nagel gerade in die Wand schlagen. Dafür hat er uns Kinder immer mit Pralinen verwöhnt. Warscheinlich kommt Mutti nach ihrem Vater.


----------



## Mausoline (11. Mai 2015)

Zum Glück wurde ich heut dran erinnert  fast vergessen 
Zum Thema Abendbekleidung auf AX


----------



## Mausoline (11. Mai 2015)

und dann noch was von heut   





Ich hab mich nicht getraut die Böschung runterzufahren, aber ist eh E-Bike-Strecke laut Baum


----------



## Mausoline (6. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand sowas schon  mal gesehn 


also Vulkane gibts bei uns nicht in der Gegend, eine heiße Quelle wars auch nicht und es kam auch nicht plötzlich ne Hand raus und zog mich hinab 
vermutlich ne ganz normale Quelle in einer Pfütze mitten aufm Pfad


----------



## Ausreiterin (6. Juli 2015)

Wird bei euch in der Gegend irgendwo FRACKING betrieben (gibt es ja in manchen Gegenden in Deutschland, hab ich irgendwo gelesen (sprich: die Quelle für die Info hab ich nimmer parat)).... ? vielleicht sind es irgendwelche Gesteinsschichten oder ähnliches, die viel Wasser abgeben durch geotechnische Verfahren / Veränderungen in der Gesteinsmatrix.. - oder eine neue Quelle einfach... kennst Du die Stelle dort schon länger oder warst Du dort zum ersten Mal.. ?


----------



## Mausoline (6. Juli 2015)

Da war ich zum ersten Mal, das ganze Gebiet kenn ich aber, ist Naturschutzgebiet. 
Ich denk es ist ne neue Quelle  da sehr wasserreiches Tal.


----------



## scylla (6. Juli 2015)

Sieht ja seltsam aus 
Ich glaub, ich hätte erst mal einen kleinen Schreck bekommen, wenn ich sowas mitten auf einem Pfad vorgefunden hätte. Im ersten Moment, wenn man nichts damit anzufangen weiß, leicht gruselig.


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juli 2015)

Hab mal nochn bißchen nachgefragt.
Kann von verschiedenen Schichten und/oder? Drücken kommen, dann auch von einem Gewässer in der Nähe (Bach war daneben)
könnte aber auch ne artesische Quelle sein. So was gibts sowieso schon in dem Tal, allerbestes und gesündestes Wasser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (7. Juli 2015)

Das ist nen ganz normaler Quelltopf. Das Brodeln sind feine Sandkörner.

Hast du das Wasser mal probiert? Sollte Lecker und erfrischend sein...


----------



## Mausoline (7. Juli 2015)

Probiert  ich hab vorsichtig nen Finger reingehalten, um zu testen obs ne heiße Quelle ist  immer in Bereitschaft zu flüchten, falls die Hand oder der Schlund auftaucht 



Bener schrieb:


> ...Hast du das Wasser mal probiert? Sollte Lecker und erfrischend sein...



So hats ausgesehn, aber wie schon erwähnt ist das ganze Tal voll mit super Wasser und auf der Heimfahrt hab ich nochn paar Kanister von der artesischen Quelle mitgenommen  hab grad ein Glas neben mir stehn


----------



## Mausoline (12. Juli 2015)

ohne Schild wärs mir vermutlich nicht aufgefallen, würd mich aber auch an eine alte Weinrebe erinnern


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Juli 2015)

Traumrad!


----------



## Mausoline (13. Juli 2015)

Das ist echt hart  aber nicht zu übersehn


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Juli 2015)

Sieht aus wie Nagellack! Extrem. Ob das Rad fahrbar ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingfrett (14. Juli 2015)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Nagellack! Extrem. Ob das Rad fahrbar ist?



Nö, da hat bestimmt grad einer Top Gear Vietnam Special geguckt únd sich gleich die passende Sprühdose besorgt.


----------



## scylla (14. Juli 2015)

Da hat wahrscheinlich einer des Nachts mit der Sprühdose das Rad des Kumpels angemalt, als Schabernack... 
So wie das ausschaut dürfte es seit der Lackierung keinen cm gefahren sein. Wahrscheinlich alles hübsch verklebt, Bremsen funktionsuntüchtig, etc. Hübsche Bescherung


----------



## IndianaWalross (14. Juli 2015)

Augenkrebs  Vielleicht irgend sone Kunstaktion?


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Juli 2015)

@IndianaWalross  genau so glaube ich auch - 'Kunst'  trotzdem würde ich gern die damit die Strasse runterfahren


----------



## HiFi XS (15. Juli 2015)

Yep... 2. Exemplar gestern geortet. Da hat Jeamand sein Spaß....


----------



## Perlenkette (7. Oktober 2015)

Auf unserer Tour hoite. Sicherheitshalber sind wir dort nicht eingekehrt, wer weiß, was "Krokkette" ist.......


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Oktober 2015)

Oh Himmel!
Auf "spiegel-online" gab es vor Jahren mal eine Sammlung solcher Kuriositäten.
Danke, dass du mich zum lächeln gebracht hast.
Du komm zu mich, ich lern dich deutsch!


----------



## Perlenkette (9. Oktober 2015)

Das freut mich! Bastian Sick hat die Spiegel-Online-Kolumne verfasst und mittlerweile mehrere Bücher dazu herausgebracht...  Die sind super, genau wie seine Zwiebelfisch- Bücher. Ich sende das Foto dort ein und behalte natürlich diese Pizzeria im Auge!


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Oktober 2015)

Stimmt, der war das. Seinen Zwiebelfisch auf spiegel-online habe ich auch immer gerne gelesen.


----------



## Bikebetti (14. Februar 2016)

Auf dem Weg in den Taunus unter der A66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikebetti (18. Februar 2016)

Treppengeländer an einem Waldfriedhof.


----------



## Perlenkette (27. Februar 2016)

Nicht richtig kurios, aber süß:



 

Radlerrastplatz am Radfernwanderweg. Dort habe ich auch gleich eine sonnige Pause eingelegt.


----------



## Lenka K. (29. Februar 2016)

Wie wahr! Ich würde allerdings korrigieren: "*Frau muss* sich die Zeit *nehmen* ..."

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## Perlenkette (29. Februar 2016)

Ich fahre nochmal mit einem weißen Edding vorbei.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. März 2016)

Ostertour heute - und dann sowas


----------



## Mausoline (28. März 2016)

hatte wohl keine Ostereier mehr


----------



## buntspecht (16. Juni 2016)

endlich weiß ich, was die hier bauen: einen swimmingpool. und wenn ich mir die ganzen kabel anguck, dann wird der bestimmt beheizt


----------



## WarriorPrincess (16. Juni 2016)

Oder es sind "Kühl-Kabel" und es wird ne Eislaufbahn


----------



## buntspecht (16. Juni 2016)

das könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, deswegen bauen die auch grad nicht weiter: die warten auf kalte nächte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (19. Juni 2016)




----------



## Mausoline (19. Juni 2016)

Warum hat da nur einer Moos angesetzt  hat er den früher schon vergessen


----------



## hardtails (20. Juni 2016)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Traumrad!





scylla schrieb:


> Da hat wahrscheinlich einer des Nachts mit der Sprühdose das Rad des Kumpels angemalt, als Schabernack...
> So wie das ausschaut dürfte es seit der Lackierung keinen cm gefahren sein. Wahrscheinlich alles hübsch verklebt, Bremsen funktionsuntüchtig, etc. Hübsche Bescherung





HiFi XS schrieb:


> Yep... 2. Exemplar gestern geortet. Da hat Jeamand sein Spaß....



Das ist die Werbeaktion einen Lieferdienstes......


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (20. Juni 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Warum hat da nur einer Moos angesetzt  hat er den früher schon vergessen


Keine Ahnung, warum nur einer von beiden Moos angesetzt hat.  Fand es nur ziemlich komisch. Die standen auch nicht grad weit abseits des Weges.


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Juni 2016)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Das ist die Werbeaktion einen Lieferdienstes......


aha!


----------



## Lalyle (20. Juni 2016)

Mich hat heute ein alter netter Mann vor der Durchfahrt eines Schleichwegs gewarnt und mir einen anderen empfohlen. Ich frag nach dem Grund. Er deutet hinter sich auf die Äste die über dem Weg liegen. So alle paar Meter, etwa 15cm über dem Weg, schön nackig und parallel. Meint: ja guckense, das ist ja lebensgefährlich!  

Meint ihr, er ist jetzt beeindruckt von mir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (22. Juni 2016)

Ein Flaschenbaum mitten im Teuto, gestern habe ich endlich mal dran gedacht ein Foto von diesem kuriosen Werk zu machen.


----------



## julyvandeer (3. Juli 2016)

Heute bei einer Tour mitten auf einem Feld gefunden :-D


----------



## Aninaj (8. Juli 2016)

julyvandeer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 508294
> Heute bei einer Tour mitten auf einem Feld gefunden :-D



Als ich das Bild gesehen habe, dachte ich noch - verrückt, wo es das wohl gibt. Und dann fahre ich heute auf der Tour genau da dran vorbei  - zumindest vermute ich mal, dass es das so nicht noch mal irgendwo anders gibt


----------



## Bener (8. Juli 2016)

Odenwald?


----------



## Aninaj (8. Juli 2016)

jupp


----------



## julyvandeer (8. Juli 2016)

Lach Aninaj, das ist ja lustig....die Welt ist so groß
Genau, auf dem Weg von Lingenthal zum Königstuhl  Cool ist das schon und man hat so einen tollen Blick von dort übers Kraichgau...


----------



## Aninaj (8. Juli 2016)

julyvandeer schrieb:


> Genau, auf dem Weg von Lingenthal zum Königstuhl  Cool ist das schon und man hat so einen tollen Blick von dort übers Kraichgau...



Ich musste erst nochmal genau schauen, wo ich da heute überhaupt entlang gefahren bin, da ich mal nur am Hinterrad der Vorfrau klebte und mir nur gemerkt hatte, dass wir von Mauer Richtung KS unterwegs waren... Aber am Ende hab ich's dann doch noch halbwegs zuordnen können  

Ich war ja auch versucht anzuhalten, aber dann wäre mein zu verfolgendes Hinterrad weg gewesen, daher musste ich leider auf ein Bild verzichten


----------



## Bener (10. Juli 2016)

Liebe Ladys,
ich hoffe man verzeiht mir mein Geschlecht bzw meinen Post hier. Aber immerhin haben sich meine beiden Superladys mit aufs Bild geschlichen!


----------



## Bener (10. Juli 2016)

Und für alle, die es gaaaanz genau wissen wollen:

Die Bank steht hier, an der K4161, genau gegenüber des Sägewerks Müller. Und offensichtlich gibts auch ne Lady-Ranch, kein Plan, was das sein soll... 

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=49.36320&mlon=8.74315#map=19/49.36320/8.74315




 

Edit: Bild auf die neue Seite mitgenommen...



So, und jetzt bin ich auch wieder weg...


----------



## w69 (10. Juli 2016)

Mutig, die Mädels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (10. Juli 2016)

w69 schrieb:


> Mutig, die Mädels


Warum??


----------



## Perlenkette (10. Juli 2016)

Bener schrieb:


> Liebe Ladys,
> ich hoffe man verzeiht mir mein Geschlacht bzw meinen Post hier. Aber immerhin haben sich meine beiden Superladys mit aufs Bild geschlichen!


Absolut!!!

 Ich versuche die Stelle nächste Woche zu finden!


----------



## murmel04 (1. September 2016)

Könnte sein das ich diesmal etwas länger unterwegs bin


----------



## Aninaj (6. September 2016)

Ich hatte zwar kein eigenes Bike dabei, aber bin Einige gefahren und es standen gaaaaaanz viel rum . Wie das eben so ist, wenn man auf der Eurobike unterwegs ist. Und während ich keinen weiteren Gedanken an just das eine Bike verschwendete, das genau vor mir an der Wand lehnte, strecke sich ein Arm an mir vorbei, griff den Lenker und fragte freundlich sowas wie: "May I?".

Kurz darauf was das Bike und der Besitzer dann beim BunnyHopContest zu sehen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (6. September 2016)

im Café in Italien auf jedem Tisch...


----------



## Mausoline (6. September 2016)

und wie lange hats gedauert


----------



## murmel04 (7. September 2016)

Mausoline schrieb:


> und wie lange hats gedauert



Sie wartet noch


----------



## Perlenkette (7. September 2016)

Ist das Danny?


----------



## Aninaj (7. September 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ist das Danny?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (9. September 2016)

Hättst mal "No" sagen sollen


----------



## lucie (9. September 2016)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Hättst mal "No" sagen sollen


Sie sucht ein Enduro-Fully und kein Street-Trialbike!


----------



## Perlenkette (9. September 2016)

Auf dem Weg zur Alm.....




 

..... man überdenke das anschließende Mittagessen  .........


Und hier gleich die nächste schwierige Entscheidung: Wo lang?


----------



## Aninaj (9. September 2016)

lucie schrieb:


> Sie sucht ein Enduro-Fully und kein Street-Trialbike!



Och...  So kleines Trialbikchen... würde ich jetzt auch nicht nein sagen


----------



## Martina H. (9. September 2016)

... ging mir ja nicht ums Rad - mich hätte die Reaktion interessiert


----------



## Martina H. (11. September 2016)

eine Kürbismauer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. September 2016)

mit Kürbishalter


----------



## Waldkatze (29. Januar 2017)

Palmerische Weihnachtsdeko in Los Llanos. Diverse Modelle, leuchtend rot lackiert, waren überall in der Stadt verteilt...


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Januar 2017)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Auf dem Weg zur Alm.....
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 527292
> ...




Talschluss Saalbach-Hinterglemm?


----------



## Perlenkette (29. Januar 2017)

Ja in der Tat; wir waren auf dem Weg zur Ossmann-Alm. Und jetzt frag nicht ob ich den Familien- oder Seniorenweg genommen habe .


----------



## Bioantrieb (29. Januar 2017)

So lange Ihr kein Fleisch gegessen habt, alles ok


----------



## Perlenkette (29. Januar 2017)

Johannisbeerschorle und Kuchen


----------



## beuze1 (24. Februar 2017)

Heute am See,




lleider konnte ich die Lady dazu nicht finden, hätte Ihr sonst gerne in die Kleider geholfen


----------



## Bioantrieb (25. Februar 2017)

Wer geht denn bei dem Wetter nackt baden?


----------



## Perlenkette (15. März 2017)

Das Hobby der Anderen.....








 





 



Straße in einem EFH-Wohngebiet. Strickbäume und -Fahrräder  sind ja hin und wieder zu sehen, aber dieses Ausmaß an liebevoller Handarbeitskunst auf einer öffentlichen Straße (es ist kein Privatgrundstück oder Vorgarten!) habe ich noch nicht gesehen. Es gab außerdem noch einen Vorgarten voller Schafe, einen Zaun voller Monster und einen Baum voller Vögel. Mein Favorit ist das Kettenschloß als Diebstahlsicherung der Bank.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. März 2017)

Das hatte ich doch glatt vergessen. Hat mir allerdings ein Kollege geschickt. Auch im öffentlichen Verkehrsraum, in Bodenwerder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (15. März 2017)

Boah toll, ich bin begeistert  Mit wieviel Liebe gemacht 
Die Steinpilze und Pfifferlinge am Baum, genial.


----------



## Bikebetti (14. April 2017)

Hi 
Auf der Flughafenrunde


----------



## murmel04 (30. April 2017)

Kleine Runde im Mini Allgäu mit Bettina und dabei das entdeckt


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. April 2017)

Wie geil ist das denn.....


----------



## Bioantrieb (30. April 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 599339 Kleine Runde im Mini Allgäu mit Bettina und dabei das entdeckt



Und wer keinen trägt hat eh nix zum Füllen.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. Mai 2017)

Hi Mausoline


War es evtl. so, dass das Pistenfahrzeug da später wieder zurückfahren mußte und dann erst die Klassikspur wieder frisch gezogen hat ?
Hier kenne ich einzelne Loipen bei denen das so gemacht wird. Hab mich anfangs auch sehr gewundert. 

In welchem Gebirge ist dein Foto aufgenommen ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



Mausoline schrieb:


> ACHTUNG!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mausoline (1. Mai 2017)

@Schwarzwa.biker 
Genau, das hat ziemlich lang gedauert, bis der wieder zurückkam und spurte  als Langläufer lohnte es nicht zu warten.
Wir waren mit den Schneeschuhen unterwegs damals 

Gebirge? Nordschwarzwald Richtung Teufelsmühle


----------



## HiFi XS (1. Mai 2017)




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (1. Mai 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @Schwarzwa.biker
> Genau, das hat ziemlich lang gedauert, bis der wieder zurückkam und spurte



Oha das ist garnicht so toll wenns länger dauert. (ich mache auch nur klassischen Skilanglauf, Skating garnicht).



> als Langläufer lohnte es nicht zu warten.
> Wir waren mit den Schneeschuhen unterwegs damals



Da hattet ihr dann wirklich Glück, dass ihr als Schneeschuhgänger unabhängig von der Loipe wart. 

Schneeschuhe habe ich zwar aber bin noch nie damit gelaufen, nur normales Winterwandern mache ich ab und zu. Und viel Skilanglauf klassisch. 



> Gebirge? Nordschwarzwald Richtung Teufelsmühle



Ups.. und ich dachte es wäre sonstwo in einem anderen deutschen Gebirge gewesen. Tja da merkt man, dass ich den Nordschwarzwald langlauftechnisch garnicht und sonst eher wenig kenne. Will ich die nächsten Jahre ändern. Den Südschwarzwald in meiner Gegend sowie den Mittelschwarzwald kenne ich in vielen Bereichen vom Biken und Skifahren her relativ gut. 

Machst du manchmal auch Skilanglauf ? Oder ausschließlich Schneeschuhgehen ? 

PS: Am Samstag habe ich bei meinem für den "Winter 2016/17" letzten Skilanglauf in der CH am Berg oberhalb 3 Skifahrer gesehen die unterhalb von Lawinenbereichen unterwegs waren. 

(Links unten im Bild die 3 Punkte/Striche)


 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (1. Mai 2017)

HiFi XS schrieb:


>


Bei solchen Dingen frag ich mich immer, wie kommt man auf die depperte Idee, sich eine Schreibmaschine* unter den Arm zu klemmen, in den Wald zu latschen und sie dann irgendwo im Nirgendwo abzulegen 

* ersetzbar durch jeden (un)erdenklichen Gegenstand


----------



## HiFi XS (1. Mai 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Bei solchen Dingen frag ich mich immer, wie kommt man auf die depperte Idee, sich eine Schreibmaschine* unter den Arm zu klemmen, in den Wald zu latschen und sie dann irgendwo im Nirgendwo abzulegen
> 
> * ersetzbar durch jeden (un)erdenklichen Gegenstand


Genau


----------



## Aninaj (1. Mai 2017)

Beim ersten Besuch gab's nur das MamaRad. Beim Zweiten dann auch das Babyrad.


----------



## Perlenkette (1. Mai 2017)

Dafür gibt´s glatt ein Mama-Like

@HiFi XS xs, schade dass sie keine runden Tasten hat, dann wäre sie zumindest in Künstlerkreisen ganz schön was wert!


----------



## Mausoline (2. Mai 2017)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> ....PS: Am Samstag habe ich bei meinem für den "Winter 2016/17" letzten Skilanglauf in der CH am Berg oberhalb 3 Skifahrer gesehen die unterhalb von Lawinenbereichen unterwegs waren....




Hast du die dann hoffentlich eine Weile beobachtet, bis sie aus der Gefahrenzone raus waren 



kiegst ne PN


----------



## Lenka K. (2. Mai 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> aus der Gefahrenzone


Ähm, da muss ich dazwischen grätschen.

Die Skifahrer befanden sich in keiner Gefahrenzone weil

a. die Lawinen schon abgegangen waren
b. die Lawinenstriche recht weit von den Spuren entfernt sind, nicht mal die grosse Lawine rechts kommt ansatzweise an die Spuren heran.

Kurzum: nicht alles, was für Aussenstehende gefährlich aussieht, muss es auch sein .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (2. Mai 2017)

Danke Lenka, meine Bildqualitärt aufm Laptop ist nicht die Beste.
Vielleicht sollte ich umformulieren bzw. ergänzen 


Wenn du die Situation als so gefährlich eingestuft hast, hast du....



Mausoline schrieb:


> Hast du die dann hoffentlich eine Weile beobachtet, bis sie aus der Gefahrenzone raus waren ....


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (2. Mai 2017)

Hi Mausoline




Mausoline schrieb:


> Hast du die dann hoffentlich eine Weile beobachtet, bis sie aus der Gefahrenzone raus waren



Ja, ich habe noch geschaut bis sie unten waren - hab eh grade eine Pause gemacht. 



> kiegst ne PN



Gut. 

@Lenka K.:

Generell gebe ich dir zwar schon Recht  - wobei dadurch, dass es am Vortag dort ohne Sonne noch ergiebig geschneit hatte und die Situation am Vormittag war, hätte es evtl. durch die deutliche Sonnenerwärmung Nachmittags noch größere Lawinen geben können. 
Die Grenze des präparierten Pistenbereichs lag deutlich weiter links. Auch später sind einzelne Skifahrer noch dort unter den Lawinenbahnen gefahren, die allermeisten allerdings blieben weiter links auf den Pisten. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## hardtails (25. Mai 2017)




----------



## Mausoline (29. Mai 2017)

Achtung! Freifahrende Mountainbikerin. Bitte schnell wegrennen


----------



## Mausoline (15. Juli 2017)

Ich habs gesehn  das erste Pfebra


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (15. Juli 2017)

Das ist nen Erlkönig. Bestimmt eines der ersten Modelle mit 2 PS

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## scylla (16. Juli 2017)

oder es handelt sich um ein wissenschaftliches Experiment mit Stechmücken 
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/evolution-zebrastreifen-gegen-stiche-1.1279653


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juli 2017)

Haben sie in einer Fernsehreportage auch mal kundgetan. Vielleicht könnte die Bikeklamottenindustrie diesbezüglich mal was für unsereins rausbringen. Hochwärts kann man den Mistviechern immer so schlecht davonfahren und wenn Zebrastreifen helfen, warum nicht. Witzig wäre es in jedem Fall...


----------



## Mausoline (16. Juli 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> oder es handelt sich um ein wissenschaftliches Experiment mit Stechmücken
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/evolution-zebrastreifen-gegen-stiche-1.1279653



Was du alles weißt  warst du etwa dabei 

Hätt ich das vorher gewußt, hätt ich mal die Mücken gezählt  nebenan stand nämlich ein Pferd mit grauer Decke.


----------



## nikl69 (18. Juli 2017)

Kam gerade recht.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (18. Juli 2017)

wegen der Gummistiefel


----------



## nikl69 (8. August 2017)

Wenn es irgendwo Knochen zu finden gibt, finde ich sie. Ich sollte meine Tourenplanung überdenken.........


----------



## Pfannenschlag (8. August 2017)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Wenn es irgendwo Knochen zu finden gibt, finde ich sie. Ich sollte meine Tourenplanung überdenken.........



...sauber abgenagt. 
Ist das die Kriegsgräber- und Gedenkstätte in Verdun?


----------



## nikl69 (8. August 2017)

Ohne zu wissen was da auf mich zu kommt, hatte ich den Eindruck, es riecht seltsam. Kann auch Zufall sein.
Nein, ist wirklich Deutschland, in Oppenheim in der Katharinenkirche. Davon gibt es in Deutschland wohl wirklich nur sehr wenige, ich finde sie...
20.000 Gebeine


----------



## Deleted 217913 (8. August 2017)

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/rhein-ma...chen-von-tausenden-verstorbenen-11680948.html


----------



## sommerfrische (11. Oktober 2017)

Dieses Fahrrad haben wir heute im Auto vor uns gesehen. Ein Fully ... aber man beachte die Schutzbleche, den Gepäckträger, den Sattel , die seltsamen Anbauten am Lenker, Motor ist eh klar ...

Wir waren uns einig, das muss eine Mutation sein [emoji15]


----------



## Thebike69 (11. Oktober 2017)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Dieses Fahrrad haben wir heute im Auto vor uns gesehen. Ein Fully ... aber man beachte die Schutzbleche, den Gepäckträger, den Sattel , die seltsamen Anbauten am Lenker, Motor ist eh klar ...
> 
> Wir waren uns einig, das muss eine Mutation sein [emoji15]


Gehört einem älteren Lehrämtler


----------



## hardtails (11. Oktober 2017)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Dieses Fahrrad haben wir heute im Auto vor uns gesehen. Ein Fully ... aber man beachte die Schutzbleche, den Gepäckträger, den Sattel , die seltsamen Anbauten am Lenker, Motor ist eh klar ...
> 
> Wir waren uns einig, das muss eine Mutation sein [emoji15]


normal......


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (17. Oktober 2017)

Völlig normal. Die eBikes meiner Eltern haben auch solche Schutzbleche und das meiner Mum auch nen Gepäckträger. Und es sind Fullys da die mehr Komfort haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (17. Oktober 2017)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Völlig normal. Die eBikes meiner Eltern haben auch solche Schutzbleche und das meiner Mum auch nen Gepäckträger. Und es sind Fullys da die mehr Komfort haben.


So langsam bin ich überzeugt. Wurde wohl Zeit, dass ich in den "modern times" ankomme 

So nachvollziehbar ich die Entscheidung für einen Motor in vielen Einzelfällen finde, wünschte ich übrigens trotzdem, das Mofa-Rad wäre einfach nicht erfunden. Solche Räder spiegeln eben auch, wie sehr reale Sportlichkeit und der Anspruch an Sportlichkeit und Mobilität, den die Gesellschaft schürt, oft auseinanderklaffen. (Verkehrt ist dabei nicht, dass Ältere oft nicht mehr so fit und mobil sind, sondern denken, sie sollten/müssten es sein.  .) Und dann kommen eben solche Räder dabei heraus.


----------



## scylla (17. Oktober 2017)

Schutzbleche und sonstige Anbauten kann ja jeder halten wie er das für richtig findet. Aber den Spacerturm unterm Lenker finde ich grenzwertig (sicherheits)bedenklich. Kann man nur hoffen, dass das Rad niemals in einer Situation bewegt wird, wo zu viel Last auf den Lenker oder die Gabel kommt. Und es ist fast zu befürchten, dass ein "Fachmann" im Laden das so "eingestellt" hat.


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Oktober 2017)

Ich frag mich nur, warum es ein Sofasattel + Gepäckträger + Spacerturm = aufrecht sitzen sein muss, in Kombination MTB + Motor. Also irgendwie dieses typisch skurrile Denken "mit dem MTB kann ich ja _überall_ fahren - aber es muss auch zum einkaufen, in der Stadt im Alltag und Rückentauglich sein".
Das passt so absolut nicht zusammen. Entweder ich hol mir nen e-MTB fürs Gelände oder ne e-Stadtgurke. Im Ernst das Teil da wird doch ausser auf Feldwegen nie im Leben MTB Artgerecht-ähnlich bewegt werden - das ist doch dann total sinnfrei.  Irgendwie so "mit dem Fatbike nur bis zur Eisdiele und retour".
Sonntag ist mir übrigens ein rüstiger Rentner auf e-MTB begegnet. Überholte uns als wir gerade rumstanden und später stand er genüsslich n Appelkauend auf ner Brücke als wir lang kamen. Der sah aber auch so aus, als ob er das Ding im Gelände oder zumindest auf der Waldautobahn bewegt hätte, kompletter Sportdress inkl. Klickschuhe hatte er auch an 

Mein Schwager fährt übrigens auch son e-MTB 20kg-Trümmer - weil er hat ja kaputtes Knie. Mehr als 11km fährt der damit nie, das war bislang der längste TAGESAUSFLUG von dem er berichtet hat. Sonntag hab ich es gesehen, die Reifen wie das restliche bike sahen aus wie frisch aus dem Karton, weder abgenutzt noch ein Deut Staub dran. Er meinte es sei ja nur gerade frisch geputzt  Typisch Mann "haben-wollen-Syndrom" gepaart mit zuviel Geld, und dann verschimmelt das Teil in der Garage 
Ich hab btw. wesentlich mehr "Knie" (ITBS + Arthrose rechts), ich fahre Rennrad + Cyclocrosser und schaff an guten Tagen meine 100km. Soviel zu "isch brauch Moddor"...


----------



## roundround (17. Oktober 2017)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur, warum es ein Sofasattel + Gepäckträger + Spacerturm = aufrecht sitzen sein muss, in Kombination MTB + Motor. Also irgendwie dieses typisch skurrile Denken "mit dem MTB kann ich ja _überall_ fahren - aber es muss auch zum einkaufen, in der Stadt im Alltag und Rückentauglich sein".



Vielleicht hat er einen Bandscheibenvorfall und will nur entspannt Rad fahren?



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Das passt so absolut nicht zusammen. Entweder ich hol mir nen e-MTB fürs Gelände oder ne e-Stadtgurke. Im Ernst das Teil da wird doch ausser auf Feldwegen nie im Leben MTB Artgerecht-ähnlich bewegt werden - das ist doch dann total sinnfrei.  Irgendwie so "mit dem Fatbike nur bis zur Eisdiele und retour".



Ich finde das passt total zusammen. Wenn man sich die örtlichen Radwege hier ansieht, ist ein MTB schon die bequemste Art in der Stadt unterwegs zu seihen, wenn man nicht auf die Straße will.



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Mein Schwager fährt übrigens auch son e-MTB 20kg-Trümmer - weil er hat ja kaputtes Knie. Mehr als 11km fährt der damit nie, das war bislang der längste TAGESAUSFLUG von dem er berichtet hat. Sonntag hab ich es gesehen, die Reifen wie das restliche bike sahen aus wie frisch aus dem Karton, weder abgenutzt noch ein Deut Staub dran. Er meinte es sei ja nur gerade frisch geputzt  Typisch Mann "haben-wollen-Syndrom" gepaart mit zuviel Geld, und dann verschimmelt das Teil in der Garage
> Ich hab btw. wesentlich mehr "Knie" (ITBS + Arthrose rechts), ich fahre Rennrad + Cyclocrosser und schaff an guten Tagen meine 100km. Soviel zu "isch brauch Moddor"...


Ist doch seine Sache wie viel er fährt. 11km wäre er sonst vermutlich nie gefahren. Es hat nicht jeder den gleichen Anspruch an einen schönen Bike-Tag wie die verrückten km-Schrubber hier. 
Typisch Mann? Na ja. Polemik.

Ich halte das E-Rad für ganz viele Leute für die größte Innovation in der Individuellen Mobilität. Darüber sollte man nicht die Nase rümpfen sondern sich an der guten Laune der Fahrer erfreuen.


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Oktober 2017)

Jaja Polemik kommt natürlich von nem MANN. Dann hau halt aus dem Ladies only Forum ab wenn es dir nicht passt was wir hier so reden?!

Und wenn ich mich nur motorisiert fortbewegen will brauch ich kein e-Mopped dann fahr ich n _richtiges_ Motorrad und nicht dieses scheinheilige Getue vonwegen sportlich und so. Die Herstellung des Akkus und dessen Aufladen bei _dem_ Nutzverhalten ist schlimmer als jeder Dieselstinker imho 

Das ist sehr wohl typisch Mann...
 Kauft sich n Porsche oder heutzutage SUV um 50m zum Aldi zu fahren. Ne ist klar. Weil anders würde man wohl lieber vom Pizzalieferservice leben als vor die Tür zu gehen. Selbe Logik / Totschlagargument... Schwachsinn!

Und zu unseren Straßen, Radwegen und deren Zustand... ja die sind hier auch nicht pralle und teilweise lebensgefährlich mit 20cm tiefen Schlaglöchern (!). Komisch dass dann nicht 99% mit MTBs drüber gurken weil mit jedem anderen Rad ja deiner Meinung nach unfahrbar. Wieder: Blödfug. Was hier so alles da drüber zuckelt müsste demnach in seine Einzelteile zerfallen. Ja viele haben Federgabeln aber das ist es dann auch schon. MTBs seh ich 1:50 vielleicht und dann Baumarkt Getöse...


----------



## scylla (18. Oktober 2017)

Geschlechter-Klischees und "wir wollen unter uns sein" Sprüche brauchen wir hier glaub genauso wenig wie die 1000ste fruchtlose E-Bike Diskussion im IBC 

Solange niemand anderem damit Schaden zugefügt wird, darf immer noch jeder fahren was und wie er/sie selbst das für gut hält, und das ist weder "typisch..." noch blöd, sondern gut so.
Wenn jemand mit der aufgemotzten 180mm Federwegs-Kiste und dem Ego-Kit über die Trails brezelt finde ich das bedenklich für unseren Sport. Ein Rentner, der der Bequemlichkeit halber ein Mtb E-Bike zur Stadtmöhre verunstaltet ist doch sowas von egal, das tangiert unser Hobby noch nicht mal.

Ich trink jetzt erst mal meinen Kaffee aus und dann geh ich Radfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (18. Oktober 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> dann geh ich Radfahren


----------



## Perlenkette (18. Oktober 2017)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich trink jetzt erst mal meinen Kaffee aus und dann geh ich Radfahren



Ich auch. Mit dem Fatbike zumindest bis zur Eisdiele .


----------



## roundround (18. Oktober 2017)

@IndianaWalross 

Wer am lautesten pöbelt hat nicht immer Recht.
Du reißt Aussagen aus dem Zusammenhang und wirst unfreundlich. 
Kommunizierst du im echten Leben auch so?


----------



## lucie (18. Oktober 2017)




----------



## lucie (18. Oktober 2017)

Mal wieder was zum eigentlichen Thema:


----------



## MTB-1988 (19. Oktober 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zum eigentlichen Thema:



Da müssten Windräder in der Umgebung gewesen sein, richtig?


----------



## lucie (19. Oktober 2017)

Kann mich nicht erinnern, dort welche gesehen zu haben.


----------



## nikl69 (19. Oktober 2017)

lucie schrieb:


> Kann mich nicht erinnern, dort welche gesehen zu haben.



Die kommen noch! Bei uns bauen sie auch erst die Brücken und 10 Jahre später dann die dazuhgehörige Straße...............


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Oktober 2017)

Wow.......was ging denn da gerade für ne dicke Sause ab???
Leute, entspannt euch mal ...... 

Ich starte hier auch mal ein dezentes Manöver zum eigentlichen Thema 
Am Wochenende in heimischen Gefilden entdeckt....da heißt es wohl in Zukunft Augen auf und Kopf einziehen


----------



## Mausoline (19. Oktober 2017)

Bei dir sinds Gleitschirmflieger, bei den anderen Eiskügelchen  fehlen noch fliegende Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (21. Oktober 2017)

Hier könnten andere Kügelchen fliegen, also lieber in Deckung gehn


----------



## olisch (21. Oktober 2017)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Hier könnten andere Kügelchen fliegen, also lieber in Deckung gehn


----------



## olisch (21. Oktober 2017)

Verbotsschild für Gasdruck Wühlmausfalle


----------



## Mausoline (22. Oktober 2017)

Ist das erlaubt?


----------



## future27 (29. November 2017)

Hi, kurios ist es jetzt nicht so, aber sehr selten: Ein Dachdecker in Essen hat direkt am Radweg einen Weihnachtsbaum aufgestellt. Das finde ich eine sehr nette Idee. 
LG
Steffi


----------



## Perlenkette (30. November 2017)

Unterwegs im (anderen) Rheinland......

...... ein Ladys- Only-Übungsplatz


----------



## HiFi XS (15. Januar 2018)

Meine Hausrunde läuft teils an der Spree entlang...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (24. Januar 2018)

Beim Wechsel von einem Weinberg zum nächsten gesehen:


----------



## sommerfrische (26. Januar 2018)

So schnell parkt der nicht mehr aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (26. Januar 2018)




----------



## Perlenkette (27. Januar 2018)

Meins sah auch mal so aus; ich habe während eines schneereichen Winters in Garmisch gewohnt. Ein alter Citroen AX - mein erstes Auto bei meinem ersten Job. Im Ort war alles eingeschneit; man konnte die Autos echt nicht mehr bewegen. Dazu haben die Schneeräumfahrzeuge eine seitliche Schnee-Mauer gebaut. Also sind wir eine Zeit zu Fuss gelaufen; was ja ganz schön war.

Leider war nach dem Schneezauber das Dach des Autos hinüber.... zu viel Gewicht.


----------



## Martina H. (27. Januar 2018)




----------



## ***Torbinio*** (9. Februar 2018)

.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bioantrieb (6. Mai 2018)




----------



## nikl69 (12. Mai 2018)

Falls jemand einen Schuh sucht............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (26. Mai 2018)

.....da ist wohl jemand sprichwörtlich "im Boden versunken"....  






Gesehen vor der KRONENHÜTTE oberhalb von Nesselwang an der Alpspitz.....


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (30. Mai 2018)

Rennradfeeling


----------



## Silvermoon (16. September 2018)

Ein "Pferdekopf" aus Stein.....



 

Entdeckt in Bezau/ Österreich auf einem Panoramarundweg auf der "Niedere Höhe"


----------



## lucie (17. September 2018)

Da hab ich auch was:


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. September 2018)

Komplett anderes "kurios", was mehr Richtung Trailetikette geht, aber ich finde es kurios, wenn ich am Fuß eines Steilhangs stehe (während Fahrrad oben liegt) und meine Linie überprüfe und mir ein anderer MTBler beim Runterfahren ein lapidares "einfach Fahren" hinwirft.
Ne Danke, ich weiß lieber, was mich erwartet und fahr dann mit dem entsprechenden Selbstbewusstsein, als irgendwie runterzustolpern und froh sein, dass ich ohne Crash unten angekommen bin.
Passenderwiese bin ich diese Stelle dann auch das erste Mal überhaupt gefahren, statt das Bike runterzutragen, und fands genial.
Irgendwie würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen, so etwas zu einer Person zu sagen, die ich nicht kenne, vor allen Dingen explizit an einer solchen Stelle.


----------



## sommerfrische (6. November 2018)

Achtung Wildwechsel


----------



## barbarissima (6. November 2018)

...und die so geplätteten Hühner sind dann gleich vorbereitet für die weitere Verarbeitung  Perfekte Idee


----------



## Deleted 454842 (7. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Fasani (10. Dezember 2018)

Rumpelstilzchen? Auf jeden Fall stand es da plötzlich auf dem Trail. Ich hab freundlich gegrüßt.


----------



## barbarissima (10. Dezember 2018)

Sieht ein bisschen zombimäßig aus, der Gute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. Dezember 2018)




----------



## Fasani (16. Dezember 2018)

Huch!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (16. Dezember 2018)

An der Stelle ein "typischer" Komoot, die Tour ging da durch, es war aber Durchgang verboten inklusive Schranke, mit einem öffentlichen Weg parallel dazu. Sah nach Wohnwagensiedlung aus, ich hab es mir dann aber doch nicht näher angeschaut.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (16. Dezember 2018)

Kleiner "Schrein" in meiner alten Heimat, steht da auch schon ewig


----------



## humpy (16. Dezember 2018)

falls jemand noch Kfz-Kennzeichen übrig hat, hier findet sich ein leidenschaftlicher Sammler...


----------



## Martina H. (16. Dezember 2018)

... hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge, ich denke, dass habe ich schon mal irgendwo gesehen. Wo ist das?


----------



## humpy (16. Dezember 2018)

Wolfsberg im Trubachtal, Fränkische Schweiz, Lieblingsbikerevier


----------



## Martina H. (16. Dezember 2018)

aah, siehste, hab ich mir doch gedacht  - also den Ort hätte ich jetzt nicht gewusst, aber durchgefahren sind wir da schon mal


----------



## Mausoline (16. Dezember 2018)

@linfer und @greenhorn-biker  wo seid ihr denn unterwegs   unheimlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (17. Dezember 2018)

Komm an die Mosel, da erlebst du was.


----------



## KaetheR (17. Dezember 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 805408
> Kleiner "Schrein" in meiner alten Heimat, steht da auch schon ewig



Glaube im letzten Jahr wurde die Tanne noch geschmückt. Im Sommer stehen öfters mal Blumen dort.


----------



## greenhorn-biker (17. Dezember 2018)

KaetheR schrieb:


> Glaube im letzten Jahr wurde die Tanne noch geschmückt. Im Sommer stehen öfters mal Blumen dort.


Ja ist bestimmt geschmückt, War früher immer so. Das Bild ist aber auch schon vor etwa 4 Wochen entstanden 
Kann mich gar nicht dran erinnern wie lang das alles da schon steht  aber bestimmt schon 10 Jahre


----------



## humpy (24. März 2019)

Jäger leben gefährlich...


----------



## Silvermoon (24. März 2019)

Treffer...versenkt...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (24. März 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (24. März 2019)

Ist aber sehr nett den Jägerstand so zu platzieren, dass der umgefallene Baum nicht den Weg versperrt. Sehr vorbildlich!


----------



## Lenka K. (24. März 2019)

Der Wald rächt sich .


----------



## Martina H. (1. Juni 2019)

Das...



 

...war heute DER Knaller


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Juni 2019)

Wo gibts denn sowas ?


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Juni 2019)

Genial


----------



## hardtails (1. Juni 2019)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Wo gibts denn sowas ?




Michelsatdt


----------



## Martina H. (1. Juni 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Michelsatdt



Korrekt - nebenbei bemerkt: die Apfelschorle hat mir das Leben gerettet


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. Juni 2019)

Sowas hätte ich gestern auch gerne gehabt.  Mich hat dann ein Friedhof gerettet.


----------



## lucie (2. Juni 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Sowas hätte ich gestern auch gerne gehabt.  Mich hat dann ein Friedhof gerettet.



Oh, das ist sehr skuril.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (2. Juni 2019)

Der beste Tip aller Zeiten für Radtouren: Trinkwasser auf Friedhöfen 

Vor allen Dingen, wenn man keinen Nerv hat irgendwo deswegen Leute anzuquatschen. Das ist zwar auch sehr zielfördernd, ich will nur nicht immer mit Menschen reden. Da kommt so ein stiller Friedhof gerade recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (2. Juni 2019)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Das...
> ...war heute DER Knaller
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 869175




....wie geil ist das denn???


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Juni 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Der beste Tip aller Zeiten für Radtouren: Trinkwasser auf Friedhöfen



Als jemand, der sich nicht so häufig auf Friedhöfen rumtreibt, muss ich mal fragen: Wo gibt es denn da Trinkwasser ?


----------



## hardtails (2. Juni 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Als jemand, der sich nicht so häufig auf Friedhöfen rumtreibt, muss ich mal fragen: Wo gibt es denn da Trinkwasser ?




an jedem wasserhahn


----------



## Deleted 454842 (2. Juni 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Wo gibt es denn da Trinkwasser ?


Das Gießkannenwasser


----------



## FastFabi93 (2. Juni 2019)

Ach so, ich wusste nicht, dass das Trinkwasser ist


----------



## hardtails (2. Juni 2019)

FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Ach so, ich wusste nicht, dass das Trinkwasser ist



Das steht dann schon dran wenn es keines ist.


----------



## Perlenkette (3. Juni 2019)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Michelsatdt


Locals sagen auch "Breitarsch" (s. Ortsname auf dem Schild). Ok - nicht grade die Einheimischen, sondern die restlichen Odenwälder .


----------



## sommerfrische (10. Juni 2019)

Statt Kurioses unterwegs - heute mal kurios unterwegs 

Schieben!




Schieben....



... nochmal schieben 



Zwei Specis hatten viel Spaß.... (das sind 2 Schuss-/Gegenschussbilder)







... und sind zwischendurch auch "ein bisschen" gefahren.


----------



## bobo2606 (10. Juni 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Statt Kurioses unterwegs - heute mal kurios unterwegs
> 
> Schieben!
> Anhang anzeigen 872368
> ...



Habt ihr weit schieben müssen am Eiskeller....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (10. Juni 2019)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Habt ihr weit schieben müssen am Eiskeller....


Vielleicht einen knappen Kilometer. Ist aber fester Schnee, gut zu stapfen. Wir hatten bd keine wasserfesten Schuhe an und war trotzdem okay.


----------



## bobo2606 (10. Juni 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Vielleicht einen knappen Kilometer. Ist aber fester Schnee, gut zu stapfen. Wir hatten bd keine wasserfesten Schuhe an und war trotzdem okay.



Bei den Massen wird es aber noch dauer bis das ausapert....
Seid ihr über den Milliweg auf Aschau runter?
Ist da schon alles frei, Lawienen .... Bäume?


----------



## sommerfrische (10. Juni 2019)

bobo2606 schrieb:


> Bei den Massen wird es aber noch dauer bis das ausapert....
> Seid ihr über den Milliweg auf Aschau runter?
> Ist da schon alles frei, Lawienen .... Bäume?


Ist alles frei.


----------



## bobo2606 (10. Juni 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Ist alles frei.




Super, Danke, dann lass ich die Damen mal wieder unter sich


----------



## Mausoline (10. Juni 2019)

Das kommt mir doch bekannt vor, allerdings ohne Schnee.

LO Treffen 2016 glaub ich  war eine schöne Tour


----------



## Lenka K. (10. Juni 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Schieben!


Ah, wieder ein typischer Schild für die "Top-MTB-Destination" Österreich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lenka K. (14. Juni 2019)

Wie war das noch mal: beim neuen Radl ist alles besser?


----------



## sommerfrische (15. Juni 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 873953​
> Wie war das noch mal: beim neuen Radl ist alles besser?



Zugenommen? Hihi, da hat die Lenka nun die typischen Enduristen-Probleme  

Edit: das gefällt mir natürlich, so als kleine Genugtuung


----------



## Brezensalzer (17. Juni 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Der beste Tip aller Zeiten für Radtouren: Trinkwasser auf Friedhöfen
> 
> Vor allen Dingen, wenn man keinen Nerv hat irgendwo deswegen Leute anzuquatschen. Das ist zwar auch sehr zielfördernd, ich will nur nicht immer mit Menschen reden. Da kommt so ein stiller Friedhof gerade recht.



Hey: Nicht fragen wollen, ist normalerweise Männerdomäne


----------



## Deleted 454842 (18. Juni 2019)

Das ist eher die Situation, in der Männer nicht fragen wollen, dann aber ohne Alternativen dastehen, bzw Verzweiflungsfragen müssen. 

Bei mir ist das ein "Introvertierte arbeitet in einem Job für Extrovertierte, hat an ihren freien Tag kein Kontingent für menschlichen Kontakt mehr übrig, hat aber nen Plan."


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Juni 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das ein "Introvertierte arbeitet in einem Job für Extrovertierte, hat an ihren freien Tag kein Kontingent für menschlichen Kontakt mehr übrig, hat aber nen Plan."


 

Highlight des Tages, könnte ich sein


----------



## Martina H. (18. Juni 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Das ist eher die Situation, in der Männer nicht fragen wollen, dann aber ohne Alternativen dastehen, bzw Verzweiflungsfragen müssen.
> 
> Bei mir ist das ein "Introvertierte arbeitet in einem Job für Extrovertierte, hat an ihren freien Tag kein Kontingent für menschlichen Kontakt mehr übrig, hat aber nen Plan."


----------



## lucie (19. Juni 2019)

Ein unfairer Kampf am Wegesrand:


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. Juni 2019)




----------



## lucie (19. Juni 2019)

And the winner is:

Sausel! Dem Einhorn ist am Ende die Luft ausgegangen.


----------



## Lenka K. (5. Juli 2019)

​Nein, es ist nicht das, was ihr denkt! 

Sondern:





Blau war vermutlich der Künstler, als er diese Skulptur erschuf. 

Aber vor allem: was wollte er uns durch die Form sagen? Den naheliegenden sexistischen Witz, in dem Männer und Denkorgane vorkommen, erspare ich euch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sommerfrische (5. Juli 2019)

Hier steht was dazu.









						Marktredwitz: Monument an markanter Stelle - Frankenpost
					

Christian Sedell installiert auf dem Weißenstein eine Skulptur mit einem Haiku. Das Kunstwerk soll die Natur und die Schöpfung preisen.




					www.frankenpost.de
				




Macht es nicht besser. Eigentlich mag ich Steinkunst. Die wuchtigen Klötze von Ulrich Rückriem z.B. Aber das... scheint mir recht eindeutig, welcher Aspekt der Schöpfung da gepriesen wird.

Edit: der Like gilt wie immer dem hübschen Rad. Schieb das mal schnell weg von der ollen "Kunst".


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Juli 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Schieb das mal schnell weg von der ollen "Kunst".


Keine Sorge, Altherrendenken ist nicht ansteckend!


----------



## sommerfrische (6. Juli 2019)

Lenka K. schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, Altherrendenken ist nicht ansteckend!


Stimmt nicht! Aber Räder und @Lenka K. sind immun 

Der Spruch auf dem Stein - Gott muss blau sein - wäre übrigens ein guter Kandidat für den Hohlspiegel. Unglaublich, dass da öffentl. Geld geflossen ist


----------



## Lenka K. (6. Juli 2019)

sommerfrische schrieb:


> Unglaublich, dass da öffentl. Geld geflossen ist


Das war auch mein Gedanke!


----------



## beuze1 (3. August 2019)

Bike-Metzgerei


----------



## LittleBoomer (3. August 2019)

Solange die Räder dort nicht ausgeschlachtet werden....


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. August 2019)

Da rolle ich heute morgen gemütlich auf nem Schotterweg in Richtung der nächsten Trails, da ist doch tatsächlich ein Pärchen mitten auf dem Weg ordentlich zu Gange. Die haben nicht mal mitbekommen, dass ich, nachdem ich an ihnen vorbei gefahren war, gewendet habe und ein Foto geschossen habe. Gehört sich zwar nicht, aber wenn man sich so in der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert kann ich nur sagen, selber Schuld.


----------



## hardtails (11. August 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Da rolle ich heute morgen gemütlich auf nem Schotterweg in Richtung der nächsten Trails, da ist doch tatsächlich ein Pärchen mitten auf dem Weg ordentlich zu Gange. Die haben nicht mal mitbekommen, dass ich, nachdem ich an ihnen vorbei gefahren war, gewendet habe und ein Foto geschossen habe. Gehört sich zwar nicht, aber wenn man sich so in der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert kann ich nur sagen, selber Schuld.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 896359




wie ich diese spanner hasse


----------



## Silvermoon (11. August 2019)

Diese Woche etwas abseits der Hometrails entdeckt, aber blöderweise keinen Foto dabei gehabt 
Heute noch mal hin, um es für euch bildlich festzuhalten....
Etwas kurios das Ganze.... vorgefunden in einem schon seit bestimmt 100 Jahren stillgelegten kleinen Steinbruch für weißen  Sandstein, abseits des Weges im Wald.
Welche obskuren Dinge da so in diversen Vollmondnächten vielleicht vor sich gehen....?  ....keine Ahnung, aber Hexenverbrennungen kann ich definitiv ausschließen, da ja ein Schild offenes Feuer klar verbietet 
In der Mitte der Spirale waren auf einer Baumscheibe diverse schöne Steine und anderen kleinen Waldschätzen dekoriert und vor dieser Spirale stand ein Stein mit einer Kette verziert. Der andere Steinkreis war innen geviertelt... hmmm 
















Eine besondere Aura spürte ich jetzt nicht oder das ich jetzt plötzlich übermenschliche Fähigkeiten bekam leider auch nicht, sonst hätte ich die blöde  linksverlaufende Spitzkehre im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes mit links geschafft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (11. August 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Da rolle ich heute morgen gemütlich auf nem Schotterweg in Richtung der nächsten Trails, da ist doch tatsächlich ein Pärchen mitten auf dem Weg ordentlich zu Gange....



Eine/einer der beiden sieht aus wie ein Albino


----------



## sommerfrische (20. Mai 2020)

Das Imperium (der Hirsche und Elche) schlägt zurück


----------



## Martina H. (20. Mai 2020)




----------



## greenhorn-biker (19. Juli 2020)

Kühe auf dem Garagendach, ganz gechillt ohne Absturzsicherung 
Was da wohl die Berufsgenossenschaft dazu sagt  Wobei die Italiener das bestimmt ganz gelassen sehen 
Gesehen auf dem Haslhof beim Holy Hansen Trail im Vinschgau.


----------



## Perlenkette (20. Juli 2020)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Gesehen auf dem Haslhof beim Holy Hansen Trail im Vinschgau.




Oh @greenhorn-biker ; waren wir etwa zur selben Zeit am selben Ort, da hätte ich Dich aber gerne getroffen!!!


----------



## likekiel (20. Oktober 2020)

Kielifornia Beach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (22. Oktober 2020)

Cool, in Großharrie steht in nem Vorgarten auch ne Fahrradrikscha 🤘


----------



## sommerfrische (23. Oktober 2020)

Corona nervt? Urlaub ist auch noch nicht?
Dann bitte hier entlang ....


----------



## HiFi XS (9. November 2020)

Am Britzer Verbindungskanal entlang fahre ich seit über 10 Jahren meine Hausrund . Unter diesem mächtigen Baum habe ich dieses mahnende Schild gefunden.


----------



## sandra_runner (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich war diesen Sommer im Berner Oberland biken. Als ich bergab an ein paar bewohnten Häusern vorbei gefahren bin, stand in einem Garten so circa 5 Meter weg von mir eine Hirsch mit prächtigem Geweih. Ich dachte mir, dass das mal etwas anderes im Garten ist. Auf einmal hat sich die Statue bewegt und der Hirsch ist in Richtung Gebüsch losgesprungen. Ich weiß nicht, ob das Tier oder ich mich mehr erschreckt haben.  Leider gibts kein Bild von dem Prachtexemplar.


----------



## Cycliste17 (26. Dezember 2020)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Diese Woche etwas abseits der Hometrails entdeckt, aber blöderweise keinen Foto dabei gehabt
> Heute noch mal hin, um es für euch bildlich festzuhalten....
> Etwas kurios das Ganze.... vorgefunden in einem schon seit bestimmt 100 Jahren stillgelegten kleinen Steinbruch für weißen  Sandstein, abseits des Weges im Wald.
> Welche obskuren Dinge da so in diversen Vollmondnächten vielleicht vor sich gehen....?  ....keine Ahnung, aber Hexenverbrennungen kann ich definitiv ausschließen, da ja ein Schild offenes Feuer klar verbietet
> ...


Hatte ich in einer Doku auch gesehen. Da feiern irgendwelche geheimen Sekten satanische Feste.


----------



## Deleted 294333 (29. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde sagen das war ein Ritual zur Sommer-Sonnenwende...




edit: Hoppla, "ladies only"...egal.


----------



## Perlenkette (16. Januar 2021)




----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Januar 2021)

Also die Strickmafia bei euch finde ich immer wieder schön.


----------



## bikebecker (16. Januar 2021)

Hallo 
Nicht gestrickt sondern geschnitzt. 




Mitten im Wald. 
Gruß bikebecker


----------



## humpy (18. Januar 2021)

...dann doch lieber wildbieseln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycliste17 (18. Januar 2021)

Wo steht denn die Hütte?
Und beim Frauenklo ein Loch in der Rückwand!!


----------



## humpy (18. Januar 2021)

Cycliste17 schrieb:


> Wo steht denn die Hütte?
> Und beim Frauenklo ein Loch in der Rückwand!!


steht am Fischerberg im schönen Oberpfälzer Wald


----------



## bikebecker (18. April 2022)

Hallo 
Im Odenwald. 



Gruß bikebecker


----------

